# Patriot american Ron Paul Does not trust Trump.



## LA RAM FAN

Paul is my hero telling it like it is as he always does.pesky facts the sheep in america dont want to hear.

PressTV

News   /   Foreign Policy   /   Viewpoint   /   Editor's Choice
*Why I don’t trust Trump, Pompeo on Iran*
Tuesday, 07 January 2020 4:45 AM  [ Last Update: Tuesday, 07 January 2020 6:02 AM ]


----------



## Sunni Man




----------



## gipper

One would have to be nuts to trust the Don.


----------



## gipper

Sunni Man said:


> View attachment 299119


All legitimate points made by Ron Paul. Nothing deranged about it. 

Refute his points or STFU.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Sunni Man said:


> View attachment 299119



as ALWAYS,when the coward hypocrite troll cant refute evidence that does not go along with his warped opinions,like a child,he goes into insult mode when backed up against the wall with nowhere to run
 thats the ticket.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> One would have to be nuts to trust the Don.



yeah like we were talking about on your thread,he is one of those trolls  as bad as the Obomination lovers who refused to see what a criminal Obama was, same as them,refusing to look at the evidence and shooting the messenger cause the truth hurts.

I guess he thinks  ron paul has trump derangement syndrome  since i am just the messenger,always feels much better for the trolls to shoot the messenger than the source as we both  know.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 299119
> 
> 
> 
> All legitimate points made by Ron Paul. Nothing deranged about it.
> 
> Refute his points or STFU.
Click to expand...

\

yeah  for ONCE  in your sorry  life,stop acting like a 3 year old who is crying in defeat and butthurt over the truth  i posted.

this troll is so sick he thinks it is funny our government wants to murder people in iran.

if you are going to keep being close minded and non objective and evade the evidence and be like this guy below.as he said so very well,STFU. this is YOU below same as all trump wprshippers.


----------



## Rambunctious

Ron Paul is a clown...always has been and always will be....


----------



## ph3iron

LA RAM FAN said:


> Paul is my hero telling it like it is as he always does.pesky facts the sheep in america dont want to hear.
> 
> PressTV
> 
> News   /   Foreign Policy   /   Viewpoint   /   Editor's Choice
> *Why I don’t trust Trump, Pompeo on Iran*
> Tuesday, 07 January 2020 4:45 AM  [ Last Update: Tuesday, 07 January 2020 6:02 AM ]


Who does?
Zero college rubes?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rambunctious said:


> Ron Paul is a clown...always has been and always will be....




oh the Irony,coming from a CLOWN who thinks the republican party is different than the corrupt dems and a certain president who ran the most corrupt administration ever having the most people indicted in his criminal administration,i guess that must be true.comedy gold as always from the trump worshipping clowns.

well you were at least an improvement  from the last clown trump worshipper,at least you did not insult the messenger and talked about the SOURCE. ending up with shit on your face in defeat in the process of course. same as the first poster who replied,you have shit on your face,what gipper saidt too that first troll poster  applies to you as well,refute the evidence what Paul said  or 

patriot ron paul is a RINO Trump is not,he is part of the establishment same as Bush and Obama.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ph3iron said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul is my hero telling it like it is as he always does.pesky facts the sheep in america dont want to hear.
> 
> PressTV
> 
> News   /   Foreign Policy   /   Viewpoint   /   Editor's Choice
> *Why I don’t trust Trump, Pompeo on Iran*
> Tuesday, 07 January 2020 4:45 AM  [ Last Update: Tuesday, 07 January 2020 6:02 AM ]
> 
> 
> 
> Who does?
> Zero college rubes?
Click to expand...


these Trump clowns always evade facts he is no different than warmongers Bush and Obama always evading that he said he would end the fed in his speechs "which is the reason the world is in the mess it is."yet he has not even tried to do that but they STILL think this warmonger clown is  FOR THEM

beam me up scotty,there are no intelligent life forms on this planet.well a few rare ones like gipper but again,RARE.


----------



## ph3iron

Sunni Man said:


> View attachment 299119


Too dumb to know where derangement syndrome originated


----------



## Rambunctious

LA RAM FAN said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Paul is a clown...always has been and always will be....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh the Irony,coming from a CLOWN who thinks the republican party is different than the corrupt dems and a certain president who ran the most corrupt administration ever having the most people indicted in his criminal administration,i guess that must be true.comedy gold as always from the trump worshipping clowns.
> 
> well you were at least an improvement  from the last clown trump worshipper,at least you did not insult the messenger and talked about the SOURCE. ending up with shit on your face in defeat in the process of course.
> 
> patriot ron paul is a RINO Trump is not,he is part of the establishment same as Bush and Obama.
Click to expand...


Ron Paul is a clown...every day that goes by its more apparent...and you so called librarians that worship him are bigger clowns....all that is left in the libertarian party are RINOS that want to smoke pot....


----------



## gipper

Rambunctious said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Paul is a clown...always has been and always will be....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh the Irony,coming from a CLOWN who thinks the republican party is different than the corrupt dems and a certain president who ran the most corrupt administration ever having the most people indicted in his criminal administration,i guess that must be true.comedy gold as always from the trump worshipping clowns.
> 
> well you were at least an improvement  from the last clown trump worshipper,at least you did not insult the messenger and talked about the SOURCE. ending up with shit on your face in defeat in the process of course.
> 
> patriot ron paul is a RINO Trump is not,he is part of the establishment same as Bush and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ron Paul is a clown...every day that goes by its more apparent...and you so called librarians that worship him are bigger clowns....all that is left in the libertarian party are RINOS that want to smoke pot....
Click to expand...

Yes, we must worship at the altar of war, or be considered a clown.


----------



## Rambunctious

gipper said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Paul is a clown...always has been and always will be....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh the Irony,coming from a CLOWN who thinks the republican party is different than the corrupt dems and a certain president who ran the most corrupt administration ever having the most people indicted in his criminal administration,i guess that must be true.comedy gold as always from the trump worshipping clowns.
> 
> well you were at least an improvement  from the last clown trump worshipper,at least you did not insult the messenger and talked about the SOURCE. ending up with shit on your face in defeat in the process of course.
> 
> patriot ron paul is a RINO Trump is not,he is part of the establishment same as Bush and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ron Paul is a clown...every day that goes by its more apparent...and you so called librarians that worship him are bigger clowns....all that is left in the libertarian party are RINOS that want to smoke pot....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we must worship at the altar of war, or be considered a clown.
Click to expand...

The alter of war?...how about the alter of defense?....


----------



## gipper

Rambunctious said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Paul is a clown...always has been and always will be....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh the Irony,coming from a CLOWN who thinks the republican party is different than the corrupt dems and a certain president who ran the most corrupt administration ever having the most people indicted in his criminal administration,i guess that must be true.comedy gold as always from the trump worshipping clowns.
> 
> well you were at least an improvement  from the last clown trump worshipper,at least you did not insult the messenger and talked about the SOURCE. ending up with shit on your face in defeat in the process of course.
> 
> patriot ron paul is a RINO Trump is not,he is part of the establishment same as Bush and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ron Paul is a clown...every day that goes by its more apparent...and you so called librarians that worship him are bigger clowns....all that is left in the libertarian party are RINOS that want to smoke pot....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we must worship at the altar of war, or be considered a clown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The alter of war?...how about the alter of defense?....
Click to expand...

LMFAO. Yeah that’s what dumb Americans think. Donny is defending us. Man, that’s really fucked up.


----------



## Anathema

LA RAM FAN said:


> Paul is my hero telling it like it is as he always does.pesky facts the sheep in america dont want to
> 
> *Why I don’t trust Trump, Pompeo on Iran*



He’s a worthless RINO just like Colins, Murkowski, and others. He should be thrown out of the Republican Party just like the rest of the RINOs.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Anathema said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul is my hero telling it like it is as he always does.pesky facts the sheep in america dont want to
> 
> *Why I don’t trust Trump, Pompeo on Iran*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He’s a worthless RINO just like Colins, Murkowski, and others. He should be thrown out of the Republican Party just like the rest of the RINOs.
Click to expand...

heaven forbid you have people in your party who dont see everything as....do what the party wants.....


----------



## Anathema

Harry Dresden said:


> heaven forbid you have people in your party who dont see everything as....do what the party wants.....



One runs the risk of catching the Plague when they allow those already infected with it into their presence. 

There’s a reason we quarantine the sick from the healthy in our Society.


----------



## Sunni Man

Rambunctious said:


> *Ron Paul is a clown...always has been and always will be....*


So was his father.  ...


----------



## Harry Dresden

Anathema said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> heaven forbid you have people in your party who dont see everything as....do what the party wants.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One runs the risk of catching the Plague when they allow those already infected with it into their presence.
> 
> There’s a reason we quarantine the sick from the healthy in our Society.
Click to expand...

why dont you just say what you want to say?....i obey and do what my beloved party wants me to do......no need to question them.........


----------



## Harry Dresden

Sunni Man said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ron Paul is a clown...always has been and always will be....*
> 
> 
> 
> So was his father.  ...
Click to expand...

father and son clown act.....


----------



## Anathema

Harry Dresden said:


> why dont you just say what you want to say?....i obey and do what my beloved party wants me to do......no need to question them.........



Harry, I don’t have a party. I’m a Conservative and there’s no Conservative party in this nation. If there was one, with proper ideology and values I’d be a member. Part of the reason I’m not a Republican is they have neither of those things, nor do they police their membership.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Anathema said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> why dont you just say what you want to say?....i obey and do what my beloved party wants me to do......no need to question them.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry, I don’t have a party. I’m a Conservative and there’s no Conservative party in this nation. If there was one, with proper ideology and values I’d be a member. Part of the reason I’m not a Republican is they have neither of those things, nor do they police their membership.
Click to expand...

you sure come off like you are a loyal righty party guy....just sayin...


----------



## Anathema

Harry Dresden said:


> you sure come off like you are a loyal righty party guy....just sayin...



I am FAR, FAR further to the Right, politically and socially, than any Republican I’ve ever met.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Anathema said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> you sure come off like you are a loyal righty party guy....just sayin...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am FAR, FAR further to the Right, politically and socially, than any Republican I’ve ever met.
Click to expand...

its hard to tell you guys apart....i have yet to see you disagree with one of the righties here....and i have been in a lot of threads with you....just sayin...


----------



## skye

Last I've heard ..............Sen. Rand Paul (R-KY) praised President Donald Trump’s push for “peace and prosperity” with Iran as well as a better nuclear deal. 















8 Jan 2020
Rand Paul Praises Trump Push for 'Peace and Prosperity,' Better Iran Deal | Breitbart


----------



## Anathema

Harry Dresden said:


> its hard to tell you guys apart....i have yet to see you disagree with one of the righties here....and i have been in a lot of threads with you....just sayin...



It can be difficult to tell at times. On most general topics they will agree with me. The differences come in my harshness and unwillingness to compromise or work with the other side.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Harry Dresden said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> why dont you just say what you want to say?....i obey and do what my beloved party wants me to do......no need to question them.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry, I don’t have a party. I’m a Conservative and there’s no Conservative party in this nation. If there was one, with proper ideology and values I’d be a member. Part of the reason I’m not a Republican is they have neither of those things, nor do they police their membership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you sure come off like you are a loyal righty party guy....just sayin...
Click to expand...

The closest thing to his "party" might be Kim Jong-Un, or Stalin.


----------



## the other mike

LA RAM FAN said:


> Paul is my hero telling it like it is as he always does.pesky facts the sheep in america dont want to hear.
> 
> PressTV
> 
> News   /   Foreign Policy   /   Viewpoint   /   Editor's Choice
> *Why I don’t trust Trump, Pompeo on Iran*
> Tuesday, 07 January 2020 4:45 AM  [ Last Update: Tuesday, 07 January 2020 6:02 AM ]


He's always been too laid back.
I'd like to see him get really pissed off and raise
his voice a little now and then.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Paul is a clown...always has been and always will be....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh the Irony,coming from a CLOWN who thinks the republican party is different than the corrupt dems and a certain president who ran the most corrupt administration ever having the most people indicted in his criminal administration,i guess that must be true.comedy gold as always from the trump worshipping clowns.
> 
> well you were at least an improvement  from the last clown trump worshipper,at least you did not insult the messenger and talked about the SOURCE. ending up with shit on your face in defeat in the process of course.
> 
> patriot ron paul is a RINO Trump is not,he is part of the establishment same as Bush and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ron Paul is a clown...every day that goes by its more apparent...and you so called librarians that worship him are bigger clowns....all that is left in the libertarian party are RINOS that want to smoke pot....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we must worship at the altar of war, or be considered a clown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The alter of war?...how about the alter of defense?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMFAO. Yeah that’s what dumb Americans think. Donny is defending us. Man, that’s really fucked up.
Click to expand...


fucked up indeed but if you ever follow his posts,its no surprise in the least,he cant refute a single thing which is ALWAYS the norm for him.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

skye said:


> Last I've heard ..............Sen. Rand Paul (R-KY) praised President Donald Trump’s push for “peace and prosperity” with Iran as well as a better nuclear deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 Jan 2020
> Rand Paul Praises Trump Push for 'Peace and Prosperity,' Better Iran Deal | Breitbart



Thats cause Rand is a sellout to his father AND mother. Rand put his support behind Establishment globalist Romney who is just as much of a traiter to americans as Obama was,he was one of the first people to sign Obamacare and this is a guy Rand supports?thats why it is not the LEAST bit of a surprise to me he is going along with murderer trump.

Rand is a sellout to his father more than anything else though cause once it became clear his father was not going to win the republican nomination and Romney was,when reporters asked Ron  if he would put his support behind Romney which is something somebody like Bush would do,Ron the patriot he is,said he would NOT support Romney. ,traiter Rand however did. Trump has not drained the swamp.people that keep saying that have clearly not been paying attention to the kind of people he has appointed to his cabinet. men that have a history of being warmongers.


----------



## MisterBeale

LA RAM FAN said:


> Paul is my hero telling it like it is as he always does.pesky facts the sheep in america dont want to hear.
> 
> PressTV
> 
> News   /   Foreign Policy   /   Viewpoint   /   Editor's Choice
> *Why I don’t trust Trump, Pompeo on Iran*
> Tuesday, 07 January 2020 4:45 AM  [ Last Update: Tuesday, 07 January 2020 6:02 AM ]


Why would you link to Iranian press and not Paul's own website?  





*Why I Don’t Trust Trump on Iran*
Why I Don’t Trust Trump on Iran


----------



## the other mike

LA RAM FAN said:


> fucked up indeed but if you ever follow his posts,its no surprise in the leasthe cant refute a single thing which is ALWAYS the norm for him.LOL



Look where the antiwar voices are coming from. Mostly RT America - Ron Paul, Jesse Ventura, Lee Camp, Rick Sanchez, Watching the Hawks, On Contact with Hedges, Ed Schultz (rip)....if their ratings start going up, the establishment _will shut them down_ - they're already trying.

Trump is in the eye of a hurricane. He needs our support to serve his purpose.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Angelo said:


> Look where the antiwar voices are coming from. Mostly RT America - Ron Paul, Jesse Ventura, Rick Sanchez, Watching the Hawks, On Contact with Hedges, Ed Schultz (rip)....if their ratings start going up, the establishment _will shut them down_ - they're already trying.
> 
> Trump is in the eye of a hurricane. He needs our support to serve his purpose.



Ideas spread. They can't stop em.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

MisterBeale said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul is my hero telling it like it is as he always does.pesky facts the sheep in america dont want to hear.
> 
> PressTV
> 
> News   /   Foreign Policy   /   Viewpoint   /   Editor's Choice
> *Why I don’t trust Trump, Pompeo on Iran*
> Tuesday, 07 January 2020 4:45 AM  [ Last Update: Tuesday, 07 January 2020 6:02 AM ]
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you link to Iranian press and not Paul's own website?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Why I Don’t Trust Trump on Iran*
> Why I Don’t Trust Trump on Iran
Click to expand...


----------



## the other mike

Who wants to bet it wasn't the Fed who called this hit, relayed by Mnuchin.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Harry Dresden said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ron Paul is a clown...always has been and always will be....*
> 
> 
> 
> So was his father.  ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> father and son clown act.....
Click to expand...


Oh look,its Trump as a kid and his father.the two clowns of America


----------



## MisterBeale

Rambunctious said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Paul is a clown...always has been and always will be....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh the Irony,coming from a CLOWN who thinks the republican party is different than the corrupt dems and a certain president who ran the most corrupt administration ever having the most people indicted in his criminal administration,i guess that must be true.comedy gold as always from the trump worshipping clowns.
> 
> well you were at least an improvement  from the last clown trump worshipper,at least you did not insult the messenger and talked about the SOURCE. ending up with shit on your face in defeat in the process of course.
> 
> patriot ron paul is a RINO Trump is not,he is part of the establishment same as Bush and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ron Paul is a clown...every day that goes by its more apparent...and you so called librarians that worship him are bigger clowns....all that is left in the libertarian party are RINOS that want to smoke pot....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we must worship at the altar of war, or be considered a clown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The alter of war?...how about the alter of defense?....
Click to expand...





You watch A LOT of football don't you?  

It's quite clear since you can't tell the difference in the real world, militarily, from a offensive operations, and a defensive operations, that you would make this error.


Now. . .  if this operation had occurred in say. . . Texas, or Florida, or Alaska, THEN, you could say it was "defensive."  But, as it wasn't anywhere near the U.S.A., it is, what tacticians call. . . 

OFFENSIVE.


----------



## the other mike

Natural Citizen said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look where the antiwar voices are coming from. Mostly RT America - Ron Paul, Jesse Ventura, Rick Sanchez, Watching the Hawks, On Contact with Hedges, Ed Schultz (rip)....if their ratings start going up, the establishment _will shut them down_ - they're already trying.
> 
> Trump is in the eye of a hurricane. He needs our support to serve his purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ideas spread. They can't stop em.
Click to expand...

'They' have contracts with Google, AT&T, Verizon, Facebook, Disney, Time Warner...and on and on.
One example is Google owning Youtube and slowing or speeding up whatever algorithms they choose. No. The revolution won't be televised I'm afraid.

Everything going into Google is fork-routed to NSA. Binney, Snowden and others revealed this ...oper Prism etc.


----------



## the other mike

LA RAM FAN said:


> Paul is my hero telling it like it is as he always does.pesky facts


All due respect to Dr Paul, I think he's wrong about Trump.
I believe Trump is following orders ....look at the way he reads the prompters- that's his signal to us that he has no choice or they'll destroy him.


----------



## the other mike

This is from 7 years ago.

If they had dirt on Obama, don't you think they'll have a little something on Trump ? Especially after the illegal search and seizures on Cohen and Stone ?


----------



## MisterBeale

Angelo said:


> Who wants to bet it wasn't the Fed who called this hit, relayed by Mnuchin.


That's what I have been saying since this whole thing started.  It's what I have been saying about that whole AGW hoax too.  They are connected.
It all goes to the petrodollar.


----------



## gipper

Angelo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul is my hero telling it like it is as he always does.pesky facts
> 
> 
> 
> All due respect to Dr Paul, I think he's wrong about Trump.
> I believe Trump is following orders ....look at the way he reads the prompters- that's his signal to us that he has no choice or they'll destroy him.
Click to expand...

That’s an interesting point. It just might be right. 

Imagine if every potus is essentially blackmailed by the oligarchs, to do their bidding or face dreadful consequences. How fucked up is that?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

MisterBeale said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Paul is a clown...always has been and always will be....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh the Irony,coming from a CLOWN who thinks the republican party is different than the corrupt dems and a certain president who ran the most corrupt administration ever having the most people indicted in his criminal administration,i guess that must be true.comedy gold as always from the trump worshipping clowns.
> 
> well you were at least an improvement  from the last clown trump worshipper,at least you did not insult the messenger and talked about the SOURCE. ending up with shit on your face in defeat in the process of course.
> 
> patriot ron paul is a RINO Trump is not,he is part of the establishment same as Bush and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ron Paul is a clown...every day that goes by its more apparent...and you so called librarians that worship him are bigger clowns....all that is left in the libertarian party are RINOS that want to smoke pot....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we must worship at the altar of war, or be considered a clown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The alter of war?...how about the alter of defense?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You watch A LOT of football don't you?
> 
> It's quite clear since you can't tell the difference in the real world, militarily, from a offensive operations, and a defensive operations, that you would make this error.
> 
> 
> Now. . .  if this operation had occurred in say. . . Texas, or Florida, or Alaska, THEN, you could say it was "defensive."  But, as it wasn't anywhere near the U.S.A., it is, what tacticians call. . .
> 
> OFFENSIVE.
Click to expand...


I love how all these stupid ass trolls like the first poster that replied and this one how they are proving what stupid trolls they are calling RON PAUL a clown.

This moron obviously never read Pauls book.anybody that has knows he makes PERFECT sense.

Yeah Ron Paul is a clown and Mitt Romney is a great man here to serve america.

Establishment globalist Romney was interviewed during the election that Paul was running in and he was asked the question by a reporter what he thought of Ron Pauls views how we need to get rid of the CIA,FBI,and the FED ,and Obamas pal Romney replied laughing saying-Yeah thats funny that Ron Paul wants to get rid of the CIA,FBI,and the fed,that is some funny stuff."

I knew right then and there Romney was as evil as Obama.that is WHY patriot Ron unlike sellout traiter Rand did NOT vote for this criminal.

 Ron Paul is the most SANE politician I have ever seen since kennedy.He would have been the greatest president ever since him

well he never would have had that chance to be POTUS cause the CIA would have taken him out as well.


Yeah lets all call ron paul a clown,a man who wants to get rid of those evil organizations the CIA,FBI and FED and vote for Obama or romney because THEY are fans of those organizations,thats the logic of the first poster that replied and this guy Misterbeal is talking to as well taking to school.

yeah thats the ticket,lets vote for guys like them and dont listen to a man who wants to get rid of some evil organizations,something trump has LIED about doing,yeah thats the ticket.


----------



## MisterBeale

gipper said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul is my hero telling it like it is as he always does.pesky facts
> 
> 
> 
> All due respect to Dr Paul, I think he's wrong about Trump.
> I believe Trump is following orders ....look at the way he reads the prompters- that's his signal to us that he has no choice or they'll destroy him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s an interesting point. It just might be right.
> 
> Imagine if every potus is essentially blackmailed by the oligarchs, to do their bidding or face dreadful consequences. How fucked up is that?
Click to expand...


True.  It just might be a lesson to us, vote for a guy that has no wife or children?    OTH, would they have any humanity then?

I remember hearing rumors that Ross Perot was threatened, and that is why he abruptly pulled out, and then got back in again when he was campaigning the first time for POTUS.


The folks that run things are monsters.


----------



## the other mike

gipper said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul is my hero telling it like it is as he always does.pesky facts
> 
> 
> 
> All due respect to Dr Paul, I think he's wrong about Trump.
> I believe Trump is following orders ....look at the way he reads the prompters- that's his signal to us that he has no choice or they'll destroy him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s an interesting point. It just might be right.
> 
> Imagine if every potus is essentially blackmailed by the oligarchs, to do their bidding or face dreadful consequences. How fucked up is that?
Click to expand...

It's why the Durham investigation is taking so long and is so important There is literally a Constitutional crisis going on behind those closed doors and _we know  _who's on the right side this time. Toto has pulled the curtain back and all the redacted disappearing ink is wearing off. I think Brennan and Comey will get off easy - 6 months slap on the wrists in club fed. Stzrok and ohr may get 2 years  but maybe just wishful thinking.

The FISA court is probably dead now, so where do they go from here except SCOTUS eventually? Trump is an American citizen who was clearly spied on illegally, and they can do it to anyone.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul is my hero telling it like it is as he always does.pesky facts
> 
> 
> 
> All due respect to Dr Paul, I think he's wrong about Trump.
> I believe Trump is following orders ....look at the way he reads the prompters- that's his signal to us that he has no choice or they'll destroy him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s an interesting point. It just might be right.
> 
> Imagine if every potus is essentially blackmailed by the oligarchs, to do their bidding or face dreadful consequences. How fucked up is that?
Click to expand...


He has clearly shown he is too much of a coward to do the right thing and risk taking a bullet by the establishment.  I always said the way we would find out if he was any different than Bush and Obama is  he would end up having to take a bullet because he stood up to the establishment. 

When you step on powerful toes as kennedy did,we know thats what happens. they let Reagan off with a warning shot because of how evil and loyal he had been to them in the past.Reagan came in and decided he was going to do his own thing and they put a stop to that with a warning shot only getting too careless in the process shooting much closer to him than they intended. after that,Reagans policys drastically changed for the worst and he started serving the elite.

Our last halfway decent president who also tried to get rid of the CIA,they let him off with a warning shot as well as you well know and are aware of firing a bullet near his feet when he was going against the establishment.They were sending him the message-you play ball with us and do as we say,or you will end up like kennedy as well.

The establishment hated carter as well for cleaning up the corruption of the CIA so they made sure he only served in office for one term.had he been elected a second term somehow,i GUARANTEE they would have assassinated him as well,thats a no brainer.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

MisterBeale said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul is my hero telling it like it is as he always does.pesky facts
> 
> 
> 
> All due respect to Dr Paul, I think he's wrong about Trump.
> I believe Trump is following orders ....look at the way he reads the prompters- that's his signal to us that he has no choice or they'll destroy him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s an interesting point. It just might be right.
> 
> Imagine if every potus is essentially blackmailed by the oligarchs, to do their bidding or face dreadful consequences. How fucked up is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True.  It just might be a lesson to us, vote for a guy that has no wife or children?    OTH, would they have any humanity then?
> 
> I remember hearing rumors that Ross Perot was threatened, and that is why he abruptly pulled out, and then got back in again when he was campaigning the first time for POTUS.
> 
> 
> The folks that run things are monsters.
Click to expand...


yeah you just know that was true that they threatened his family,they did not care if bush or clinton got in since both were in favor of NAFTA.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Here is a question for all you Trump supporters All you guys keep saying is that Trump is here to serve your interests.well if thats true and he is not here to serve the bankers which none of you have been able to disprove,how come he has not as of yet abolished the fed as ron paul would have done by now? or got rid of the CIA or FBI? He could easily have signed an executive order by now and done so,none of you ever have any answers for that.

I said from the very get go I did not trust him and had doubts about him BUT that i would give him a chance to do that  by his first term.

Well his first term is almost up and he has shown NO interest whatsover in doing that. world peace will never happen as long as we have the CIA and FED and you all incredibly,STILL think this warmonger is a shiny knight in armour here to save you from the establishment.

jesus christ.


----------



## the other mike

LA RAM FAN said:


> Here is a question for all you Trump supporters All you guys keep saying is that Trump is here to serve your interests.well if thats true and he is not here to serve the bankers which none of you have been able to disprove,how come he has not as of yet abolished the fed as ron paul would have done by now? or got rid of the CIA or FBI? He could easily have signed an executive order by now and done so,none of you ever have any answers for that.
> 
> I said from the very get go I did not trust him and had doubts about him BUT that i would give him a chance to do that  by his first term.
> 
> Well his first term is almost up and he has shown NO interest whatsover in doing that. world peace will never happen as long as we have the CIA and FED and you all incredibly,STILL think this warmonger is a shiny knight in armour here to save you from the establishment.
> 
> jesus christ.


I voted for Bernie in the Primary and Jill Stein in 2016, in case you're interested since you're not brave enough to confront me one on one* it looks like.....and  I support Trump over the corrupt shadow government. Damn straight.

*Except for all the times you PM me to read some thread about football.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## LA RAM FAN

Angelo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a question for all you Trump supporters All you guys keep saying is that Trump is here to serve your interests.well if thats true and he is not here to serve the bankers which none of you have been able to disprove,how come he has not as of yet abolished the fed as ron paul would have done by now? or got rid of the CIA or FBI? He could easily have signed an executive order by now and done so,none of you ever have any answers for that.
> 
> I said from the very get go I did not trust him and had doubts about him BUT that i would give him a chance to do that  by his first term.
> 
> Well his first term is almost up and he has shown NO interest whatsover in doing that. world peace will never happen as long as we have the CIA and FED and you all incredibly,STILL think this warmonger is a shiny knight in armour here to save you from the establishment.
> 
> jesus christ.
> 
> 
> 
> I voted for Bernie in the Primary and Jill Stein in 2016, in case you're interested since you're not brave enough to confront me one on one* it looks like.....and  I support Trump over the corrupt shadow government. Damn straight.
> 
> *Except for all the times you PM me to read some thread about football.
Click to expand...


where did you ever address me on this thread?  well supporting bernie over hitlery was a no brainer,who wouldnt? LOL dude come on you can do better than that,Trump IS part of the shadow government,he kisses the ass of warmonger Israel,thats common knowledge. LOL

I was behind him the first year or so until he cut  off aide to the palestians but did not do so with Israel as well. that right there was a red flag cause an IMPARTIAL president if he was going to cut off aide to palestine,then he would have done the same with Israel. are you even aware that was one of the major reasons that JFK was killed was he cut off aide to Israel and that is why every president since then has all stayed alive cause they have ALL given aide to them?

now if that was the first poster that replied on this thread i was talking to ,i would expect to have to explain that to HIM how dense HE is but dude,YOU have always been one of the sharper minds here and have done lots of research on JFK that i should not even have to explain that to YOU? come on man.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Angelo said:


>



except Trumps actions prove otherwise that he is not trying to get rid of the deep state. Like  appointing people around him that are deep state.His talk of  getting rid of the CIA,FBI,IRS,the fed and all these other evil organizations he promised to get rid of but has not delivered on have shown this kevin schipp guy is just blowing smoke since trump has been ALL talk and NO action.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except Trumps actions prove otherwise that he is not trying to get rid of the deep state. Like  appointing people around him that are deep state.His talk of  getting rid of the CIA,FBI,IRS,the fed and all these other evil organizations he promised to get rid of but has not delivered on have shown this kevin schipp guy is just blowing smoke since trump has been ALL talk and NO action.
Click to expand...


dude sorry the truth hurts,the lies of trump is HARDLY funny


----------



## buttercup

MisterBeale said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Paul is a clown...always has been and always will be....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh the Irony,coming from a CLOWN who thinks the republican party is different than the corrupt dems and a certain president who ran the most corrupt administration ever having the most people indicted in his criminal administration,i guess that must be true.comedy gold as always from the trump worshipping clowns.
> 
> well you were at least an improvement  from the last clown trump worshipper,at least you did not insult the messenger and talked about the SOURCE. ending up with shit on your face in defeat in the process of course.
> 
> patriot ron paul is a RINO Trump is not,he is part of the establishment same as Bush and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ron Paul is a clown...every day that goes by its more apparent...and you so called librarians that worship him are bigger clowns....all that is left in the libertarian party are RINOS that want to smoke pot....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we must worship at the altar of war, or be considered a clown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The alter of war?...how about the alter of defense?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You watch A LOT of football don't you?
> 
> It's quite clear since you can't tell the difference in the real world, militarily, from a offensive operations, and a defensive operations, that you would make this error.
> 
> 
> Now. . .  if this operation had occurred in say. . . Texas, or Florida, or Alaska, THEN, you could say it was "defensive."  But, as it wasn't anywhere near the U.S.A., it is, what tacticians call. . .
> 
> OFFENSIVE.
Click to expand...


And not only that, try imagining if it was a Democrat president (like Obama) instead of Trump.  I have no doubt that the football mentality types would be denouncing it for being unconstitutional, (which it is) or warmongering, etc, etc.  As it has been for many years, regardless of who is in office, warmongering interventionism based on false pretenses is only good when it's our guy!  Go team!!!!!1


----------



## the other mike

LA RAM FAN said:


> NO action.


No action ?
Read between the tweets, man. He's surrounded by 95% of folks who 
consider him a fake president. If the American people don't get his back now against the permanent deep state
you can pretty much start wiping your ass with the Constitution from now on.


----------



## the other mike

Dems are scared.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Angelo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO action.
> 
> 
> 
> No action ?
> Read between the tweets, man. He's surrounded by 95% of folks who
> consider him a fake president. If the American people don't get his back now against the permanent deep state
> you can pretty much start wiping your ass with the Constitution from now on.
Click to expand...


surrounded cause HE appointed them. if the guy was a patriot,he would have appointed people like ron paul to serve in his cabinet.

traiter trump exposed again for the lying murderer he is.

Fact-Checking Trump on Iran - Stephen Lendman

this writer is NEVER wrong,he always tells it like it is .  he is obviously not politically correct in your view. though.

oh nice game of dodgeball from you as well on that post that trump is a supporter of israel same as every president since Johnson has been,dont you even get it that Israel same as always, is behind all this as they always are?I  should not even have to repeat this to YOU of all people AGAIN that JFK was killed largely for cutting off aide to Israel,i never figured YOU of all people would play dodgeball on a fact about JFK of all people.


Trump would be going after ISRAEL as kennedy did  dude if he was trying to fight the swamp. they are ALWAYS complicit with the CIA in murders like this trump pulled off while being a servant to the CIA.

Israel Complicit in Iranian General Soleimani's Murder - Stephen Lendman


----------



## the other mike

LA RAM FAN said:


> surrounded cause HE appointed them.


You're not as smart as I thought kid.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Rambunctious said:


> Ron Paul is a clown...every day that goes by its more apparent...and you so called librarians that worship him are bigger clowns....all that is left in the libertarian party are RINOS that want to smoke pot....



It's highly doubtful that anyone supporting Ron's sentiment has anything to do with the Libertarian party. The Libertarian party is about as libertarian as the GOP is conservative. That is to say not very much in either case.

That said, you talk a lot of shit without actually saying anything of any substance. Any day of the week you wanna debate the issues one on one, just whistle. Maybe you can show us all how smart you are. People like you are my absolute favorite. I don't really think you have the balls, though.


----------



## Picaro

Rambunctious said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Paul is a clown...always has been and always will be....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh the Irony,coming from a CLOWN who thinks the republican party is different than the corrupt dems and a certain president who ran the most corrupt administration ever having the most people indicted in his criminal administration,i guess that must be true.comedy gold as always from the trump worshipping clowns.
> 
> well you were at least an improvement  from the last clown trump worshipper,at least you did not insult the messenger and talked about the SOURCE. ending up with shit on your face in defeat in the process of course.
> 
> patriot ron paul is a RINO Trump is not,he is part of the establishment same as Bush and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ron Paul is a clown...every day that goes by its more apparent...and you so called librarians that worship him are bigger clowns....all that is left in the libertarian party are RINOS that want to smoke pot....
Click to expand...


The con artist was in the Top Five Congressional porksters every year for many years in office, all the while running around making stupid speeches all about how 'libertarian' and 'anti-big government n stuff' he was  as he was shoveling the big dough into his district. Same with Newt Gingrich. These two phonies are of course worshipped by the usual cultists.


----------



## Picaro

Natural Citizen said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Paul is a clown...every day that goes by its more apparent...and you so called librarians that worship him are bigger clowns....all that is left in the libertarian party are RINOS that want to smoke pot....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's highly doubtful that anyone supporting Ron's sentiment has anything to do with the Libertarian party. The Libertarian party is about as libertarian as the GOP is conservative. That is to say not very much in either case.
> 
> That said, you talk a lot of shit without actually saying anything of any substance. Any day of the week you wanna debate the issues one on one, just whistle. Maybe you can show us all how smart you are. People like you are my absolute favorite. I don't really think you have the balls, though.
Click to expand...


Well, few people care about 'debating' with the mentally ill, so he will decline; it's the smart thing to do, not wasting time playing 'I Touched You Last!!!' with sloganeers and conspiratards.


----------



## Rambunctious

Natural Citizen said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Paul is a clown...every day that goes by its more apparent...and you so called librarians that worship him are bigger clowns....all that is left in the libertarian party are RINOS that want to smoke pot....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's highly doubtful that anyone supporting Ron's sentiment has anything to do with the Libertarian party. The Libertarian party is about as libertarian as the GOP is conservative. That is to say not very much in either case.
> 
> That said, you talk a lot of shit without actually saying anything of any substance. Any day of the week you wanna debate the issues one on one, just whistle. Maybe you can show us all how smart you are. People like you are my absolute favorite. I don't really think you have the balls, though.
Click to expand...

Okay here I am lets debate....tell me about libertarians and their do nothing leader Paul...all he does is grandstand by disagreement...no matter what the issue is...the libertarians I knew are the same people that joined myself in the TEA party...where was your Rand Paul back then?...nowhere to be found nor heard...that is when I realized what an outdated clown he was....he wouldn't stand up for the TEA party...he just stood silent as Obama bashed us to death...where was he when the IRS came after us?...no where but fighting with his retarded neighbor on his half mowed lawn....so here I am lets talk....


----------



## Natural Citizen

Rambunctious said:


> Okay here I am lets debate....tell me about libertarians and their do nothing leader Paul...all he does is grandstand by disagreement...no matter what the issue is...the libertarians I knew are the same people that joined myself in the TEA party...where was your Rand Paul back then?...nowhere to be found nor heard...that is when I realized what an outdated clown he was....he wouldn't stand up for the TEA party...he just stood silent as Obama bashed us to death...where was he when the IRS came after us?...no where but fighting with his retarded neighbor on his half mowed lawn....so here I am lets talk....



Firstly. Ron is the father of the Tea Party. Without him there would have been no Tea Party. 

We're not talking about Rand and his lawn. We're talking about Ron.

We're not talking about Obama. We're talking about Ron.

The Tea Party got hijacked by establishment neocons a long time ago. Around 2012 and the 2014 mid-term, to be precise.

Now. Issues. What do you wanna talk about? Which policies? Foreign policy? Monetary policy? Economics? Civil liberties? The warefare/welfare state? What. Name it.

You mentioned the IRS. We want it abolished. It's nothing more than the collection wing of the Federal Reserve. They collect the fruits of our labor to pay the principal plus interest on that check that the Federal Reserve wrote which was drawn on an account that had nothing in it to pay the banks who came in at the Treasury bond auctions and competed to buy our national debt. Ron's been saying that for years. He ran on ending not only the collection wing, but he ran on ending the Fed itself and getting back to free markets. And he introduced numerous legislation with regard to just that very thing many times over. But they laughed him off the floor. People like you. People who thought the Tea Party sounded cool but never understood what it actually was, yet continued propping u the same system that has destroyed the electorate's purchasing power. And when it came to defending doners against the IRS he fought them. And he wasn't alone in the fight. He led it. Without him there would be no fight against them.

Since his retirement from political office, others continue the work. People like Thomas Massie, the best in Congress, btw, Justin Amash and others who work tirelessly introducing legislation to continue fighting these people. Their voting records speak for themselves, they are the best of the best with the highest freedom index ratings. You probably think they're grandstanding, too. You probably don't like them either. Right? Now, why would that be? But again, we're talking about Ron here. I think maybe it's you who are grandstanding and pretending to speak for something you know absolutely knothing about. Things that I see you openly speak against on here on a daily basis, ironically. 

Every day we watch the GOP knuckle draggers prop up the very economic system that has brought the nation to failure. The same system which has destroyed the middle class.  But you sell it as a success story. Every day we watch them repeat complete distortion from fake news pretending everything is just perfect and selling some horse pucky about the economy being great but it could no be any farther from the truth. People like you are the ones who speak for the IRS. And the Fed. People like you are the ones who run interference for those entities. You're just too underinformed to realize it. So don't sit there and try to pretend you're something you're not. You're the problem. People like you are what happened to the Tea Party. Your people hijacked it, bastardized it, and then turned around and twisted it into just another extention of the neocon, Keynesian dream. We have one of the highest spending big-government Presidents in history continuing the same failed monetary policy which has obliterated the electorate's purchasing power. Your guy. And you sell it like he's something dfferent. He isn't.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Picaro said:


> Well, few people care about 'debating' with the mentally ill, so he will decline; it's the smart thing to do, not wasting time playing 'I Touched You Last!!!' with sloganeers and conspiratards.



We don't do it for their benefit. There's nothing to be had by it. We do it for the benefit of the casual passer-by. In that regard there is much to be had.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Natural Citizen said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Paul is a clown...every day that goes by its more apparent...and you so called librarians that worship him are bigger clowns....all that is left in the libertarian party are RINOS that want to smoke pot....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's highly doubtful that anyone supporting Ron's sentiment has anything to do with the Libertarian party. The Libertarian party is about as libertarian as the GOP is conservative. That is to say not very much in either case.
> 
> That said, you talk a lot of shit without actually saying anything of any substance. Any day of the week you wanna debate the issues one on one, just whistle. Maybe you can show us all how smart you are. People like you are my absolute favorite. I don't really think you have the balls, though.
Click to expand...


the UNDERSTATEMENT of the year.   He cant stand toe to toe in  debate,He runs off everytime i school him that the most corrupt president ever at the time that got elected in 1981 did indeed run the most corrupt administration ever having the most people in an administation indicted worse than all previous presidents COMBINED. His warped logic and theory he has on to try and weasel out of it im sure is that all those criminals in his administration that were indicted,were all acting on their own and not on the bahalf of the president. either  that or he will say thats not true,that he did not have a bunch of criminals in his administration indicted,comedy gold,with him,you never know WHAT he will rach for while digging at the bottom of the barrel to defend his murderer hero and traiter.the man who got the ball rolling for the destuction of america that each president since then has EXPANDED on.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Natural Citizen said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay here I am lets debate....tell me about libertarians and their do nothing leader Paul...all he does is grandstand by disagreement...no matter what the issue is...the libertarians I knew are the same people that joined myself in the TEA party...where was your Rand Paul back then?...nowhere to be found nor heard...that is when I realized what an outdated clown he was....he wouldn't stand up for the TEA party...he just stood silent as Obama bashed us to death...where was he when the IRS came after us?...no where but fighting with his retarded neighbor on his half mowed lawn....so here I am lets talk....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly. Ron is the father of the Tea Party. Without him there would have been no Tea Party.
> 
> We're not talking about Rand and his lawn. We're talking about Ron.
> 
> We're not talking about Obama. We're talking about Ron.
> 
> The Tea Party got hijacked by establishment neocons a long time ago. Around 2012 and the 2014 mid-term, to be precise.
> 
> Now. Issues. What do you wanna talk about? Which policies? Foreign policy? Monetary policy? Economics? Civil liberties? The warefare/welfare state? What. Name it.
> 
> You mentioned the IRS. We want it abolished. It's nothing more than the collection wing of the Federal Reserve. They collect the fruits of our labor to pay the principal plus interest on that check that the Federal Reserve wrote which was drawn on an account that had nothing in it to pay the banks who came in at the Treasury bond auctions and competed to buy our national debt. Ron's been saying that for years. He ran on ending not only the collection wing, but he ran on ending the Fed itself and getting back to free markets. And he introduced numerous legislation with regard to just that very thing many times over. But they laughed him off the floor. People like you. People who thought the Tea Party sounded cool but never understood what it actually was, yet continued propping u the same system that has destroyed the electorate's purchasing power. And when it came to defending doners against the IRS he fought them. And he wasn't alone in the fight. He led it. Without him there would be no fight against them.
> 
> Since his retirement from political office, others continue the work. People like Thomas Massie, the best in Congress, btw, Justin Amash and others who work tirelessly introducing legislation to continue fighting these people. Their voting records speak for themselves, they are the best of the best with the highest freedom index ratings. You probably think they're grandstanding, too. You probably don't like them either. Right? Now, why would that be? But again, we're talking about Ron here. I think maybe it's you who are grandstanding and pretending to speak for something you know absolutely knothing about. Things that I see you openly speak against on here on a daily basis, ironically.
> 
> Every day we watch the GOP knuckle draggers prop up the very economic system that has brought the nation to failure. The same system which has destroyed the middle class.  But you sell it as a success story. Every day we watch them repeat complete distortion from fake news pretending everything is just perfect and selling some horse pucky about the economy being great but it could no be any farther from the truth. People like you are the ones who speak for the IRS. And the Fed. People like you are the ones who run interference for those entities. You're just too underinformed to realize it. So don't sit there and try to pretend you're something you're not. You're the problem. People like you are what happened to the Tea Party. Your people hijacked it, bastardized it, and then turned around and twisted it into just another extention of the neocon, Keynesian dream. We have one of the highest spending big-government Presidents in history continuing the same failed monetary policy which has obliterated the electorate's purchasing power. Your guy. And you sell it like he's something dfferent. He isn't.
Click to expand...


I notice how the shill could only laugh in defeat as you took him to school and gave him another major ass beating.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

LA RAM FAN said:


> Paul is my hero telling it like it is as he always does.pesky facts the sheep in america dont want to hear.
> 
> PressTV
> 
> News   /   Foreign Policy   /   Viewpoint   /   Editor's Choice
> *Why I don’t trust Trump, Pompeo on Iran*
> Tuesday, 07 January 2020 4:45 AM  [ Last Update: Tuesday, 07 January 2020 6:02 AM ]


Paul is a loon and libertarianism is naïve reactionaryism.

But like a broken clock, Paul, in this one case, is correct.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

buttercup said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh the Irony,coming from a CLOWN who thinks the republican party is different than the corrupt dems and a certain president who ran the most corrupt administration ever having the most people indicted in his criminal administration,i guess that must be true.comedy gold as always from the trump worshipping clowns.
> 
> well you were at least an improvement  from the last clown trump worshipper,at least you did not insult the messenger and talked about the SOURCE. ending up with shit on your face in defeat in the process of course.
> 
> patriot ron paul is a RINO Trump is not,he is part of the establishment same as Bush and Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Paul is a clown...every day that goes by its more apparent...and you so called librarians that worship him are bigger clowns....all that is left in the libertarian party are RINOS that want to smoke pot....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we must worship at the altar of war, or be considered a clown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The alter of war?...how about the alter of defense?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You watch A LOT of football don't you?
> 
> It's quite clear since you can't tell the difference in the real world, militarily, from a offensive operations, and a defensive operations, that you would make this error.
> 
> 
> Now. . .  if this operation had occurred in say. . . Texas, or Florida, or Alaska, THEN, you could say it was "defensive."  But, as it wasn't anywhere near the U.S.A., it is, what tacticians call. . .
> 
> OFFENSIVE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And not only that, try imagining if it was a Democrat president (like Obama) instead of Trump.  I have no doubt that the football mentality types would be denouncing it for being unconstitutional, (which it is) or warmongering, etc, etc.  As it has been for many years, regardless of who is in office, warmongering interventionism based on false pretenses is only good when it's our guy!  Go team!!!!!1
Click to expand...



you nailed it,well said.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Angelo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> surrounded cause HE appointed them.
> 
> 
> 
> You're not as smart as I thought kid.
Click to expand...


i see you are playing dodgeball again that Trump is a traiter as every president since LBJ has all been because like all of them,he is a supporter of the warmongering  ways of Israel and has not cut off aide to them as our last great and  REAL president JFK did who paid the deadly price for doing so.  as i said before,never figured YOU of all people, one to dodge facts about JFK.Boy was i ever wrong about you though.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Angelo said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul is my hero telling it like it is as he always does.pesky facts
> 
> 
> 
> All due respect to Dr Paul, I think he's wrong about Trump.
> I believe Trump is following orders ....look at the way he reads the prompters- that's his signal to us that he has no choice or they'll destroy him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s an interesting point. It just might be right.
> 
> Imagine if every potus is essentially blackmailed by the oligarchs, to do their bidding or face dreadful consequences. How fucked up is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's why the Durham investigation is taking so long and is so important There is literally a Constitutional crisis going on behind those closed doors and _we know  _who's on the right side this time. Toto has pulled the curtain back and all the redacted disappearing ink is wearing off. I think Brennan and Comey will get off easy - 6 months slap on the wrists in club fed. Stzrok and ohr may get 2 years  but maybe just wishful thinking.
> 
> The FISA court is probably dead now, so where do they go from here except SCOTUS eventually? Trump is an American citizen who was clearly spied on illegally, and they can do it to anyone.
Click to expand...


while I will maintain trump is a murderer and should be put behind bars i will ALSO say at the same time,there should not be any impeachment over trump right now as of yet and that is BECAUSE Bush and Obama i have always said all along,are far more evil and corrupt than Trump is as bad Trump is so because of that, Until those criminal mass murderers same as the clintons as well i left out,until THOSE familys are put behind bars where they belong, Trump needs to be left along as of now anyways.

Have a real  trail  with non corrupt judges and lawyers who will put the clintons bushs and obamas behind bars where they belong FIRST, and THEN they can start their talk of impeachment of trump but that needs to happen FIRST. until then,leave trump alone i will say THAT much.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

gipper said:


> One would have to be nuts to trust the Don.



I trust Trump as much as I trust a Filipina Hooker with my bank account information...


----------



## Rambunctious

LA RAM FAN said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay here I am lets debate....tell me about libertarians and their do nothing leader Paul...all he does is grandstand by disagreement...no matter what the issue is...the libertarians I knew are the same people that joined myself in the TEA party...where was your Rand Paul back then?...nowhere to be found nor heard...that is when I realized what an outdated clown he was....he wouldn't stand up for the TEA party...he just stood silent as Obama bashed us to death...where was he when the IRS came after us?...no where but fighting with his retarded neighbor on his half mowed lawn....so here I am lets talk....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly. Ron is the father of the Tea Party. Without him there would have been no Tea Party.
> 
> We're not talking about Rand and his lawn. We're talking about Ron.
> 
> We're not talking about Obama. We're talking about Ron.
> 
> The Tea Party got hijacked by establishment neocons a long time ago. Around 2012 and the 2014 mid-term, to be precise.
> 
> Now. Issues. What do you wanna talk about? Which policies? Foreign policy? Monetary policy? Economics? Civil liberties? The warefare/welfare state? What. Name it.
> 
> You mentioned the IRS. We want it abolished. It's nothing more than the collection wing of the Federal Reserve. They collect the fruits of our labor to pay the principal plus interest on that check that the Federal Reserve wrote which was drawn on an account that had nothing in it to pay the banks who came in at the Treasury bond auctions and competed to buy our national debt. Ron's been saying that for years. He ran on ending not only the collection wing, but he ran on ending the Fed itself and getting back to free markets. And he introduced numerous legislation with regard to just that very thing many times over. But they laughed him off the floor. People like you. People who thought the Tea Party sounded cool but never understood what it actually was, yet continued propping u the same system that has destroyed the electorate's purchasing power. And when it came to defending doners against the IRS he fought them. And he wasn't alone in the fight. He led it. Without him there would be no fight against them.
> 
> Since his retirement from political office, others continue the work. People like Thomas Massie, the best in Congress, btw, Justin Amash and others who work tirelessly introducing legislation to continue fighting these people. Their voting records speak for themselves, they are the best of the best with the highest freedom index ratings. You probably think they're grandstanding, too. You probably don't like them either. Right? Now, why would that be? But again, we're talking about Ron here. I think maybe it's you who are grandstanding and pretending to speak for something you know absolutely knothing about. Things that I see you openly speak against on here on a daily basis, ironically.
> 
> Every day we watch the GOP knuckle draggers prop up the very economic system that has brought the nation to failure. The same system which has destroyed the middle class.  But you sell it as a success story. Every day we watch them repeat complete distortion from fake news pretending everything is just perfect and selling some horse pucky about the economy being great but it could no be any farther from the truth. People like you are the ones who speak for the IRS. And the Fed. People like you are the ones who run interference for those entities. You're just too underinformed to realize it. So don't sit there and try to pretend you're something you're not. You're the problem. People like you are what happened to the Tea Party. Your people hijacked it, bastardized it, and then turned around and twisted it into just another extention of the neocon, Keynesian dream. We have one of the highest spending big-government Presidents in history continuing the same failed monetary policy which has obliterated the electorate's purchasing power. Your guy. And you sell it like he's something dfferent. He isn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I notice how the shill could only laugh in defeat as you took him to school and gave him another major ass beating.
Click to expand...

So why don't you give us a list of all of Ron and Rand's great accomplishments for the libertarian cause...it should be easy for you since you place them so high in your little mind....I look for results not fancy pronouncements from a do nothing phony libertarian...


----------



## the other mike

LA RAM FAN said:


> i see you are playing dodgeball again that Trump is a traiter


Wow, it only took you 3 days to come up with that ?
Not bad for someone who thinks Tom Brady is a CIA agent.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Sunni Man said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ron Paul is a clown...always has been and always will be....*
> 
> 
> 
> So was his father.  ...
Click to expand...


Rand Paul is Ron Paul's father?  That's backwards, dumbass!


----------



## Sunni Man

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Rand Paul is Ron Paul's father?  That's backwards, dumbass!


Both father and son are loons.  ..


----------



## the other mike

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ron Paul is a clown...always has been and always will be....*
> 
> 
> 
> So was his father.  ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rand Paul is Ron Paul's father?  That's backwards, dumbass!
Click to expand...


He's younger than Rand at heart though.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

LA RAM FAN said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> surrounded cause HE appointed them.
> 
> 
> 
> You're not as smart as I thought kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i see you are playing dodgeball again that Trump is a traiter as every president since LBJ has all been because like all of them,he is a supporter of the warmongering  ways of Israel and has not cut off aide to them as our last great and  REAL president JFK did who paid the deadly price for doing so.  as i said before,never figured YOU of all people, one to dodge facts about JFK.Boy was i ever wrong about you though.
Click to expand...


---says the person who so stupid they cannot spell "traitor".


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Sunni Man said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rand Paul is Ron Paul's father?  That's backwards, dumbass!
> 
> 
> 
> Both father and son are loons.  ..
Click to expand...


so says the coward that has run away from trying to refure the evidence in this thread.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Angelo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> i see you are playing dodgeball again that Trump is a traiter
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, it only took you 3 days to come up with that ?
> Not bad for someone who thinks Tom Brady is a CIA agent.
Click to expand...


Hey maybe you dont have a life and are able to post all day long here but i DO have a life outside this board and dont have the time to post here everyday for hours.

So in short,you are ADMITTING you cant refute my evidence on Trump being a traiter kissing Israels ass that he is no different than every single sellout president we have had since LBJ all who served the interests of Israel instead of the united states. thanks for doing so.

oh and now you are putting words in my mouth as well,I have called your hero Brady  a cheater and a liar but i never said that much about him. Now that warmonger ass kisser of Israel Robert Kraft,now HE might be possibly be one having being a billionaire and everything.that would not surprise me in the least. NFL owners are as evil and corrupt as politicians are.

INCREDIBLE that you would pass up a chance to talk about a subject you LOVE and have passion about JFK even though i gave you the green light and the opening to do so.


----------



## Sunni Man

LA RAM FAN said:


> so says the coward that has run away from trying to refure the evidence in this thread.LOL


So for I haven't see any evidence that our beloved Pres.Trump has done anything wrong.  ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Sunni Man said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> so says the coward that has run away from trying to refure the evidence in this thread.LOL
> 
> 
> 
> So for I haven't see any evidence that our beloved Pres.Trump has done anything wrong.  ...
Click to expand...





Sunni Man said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> so says the coward that has run away from trying to refure the evidence in this thread.LOL
> 
> 
> 
> So for I haven't see any evidence that our beloved Pres.Trump has done anything wrong.  ...
Click to expand...


you and your beloved shit is getting old.

coming from a hypocrite  troll who CLAIMS to be against Israel as I am but then shows what a hypocrite he is by LOVING  a man who is a supporter of Israel and zionism, i of course would expect no less from YOU to post that.

you have failed and fallen on your ass to refute anything in the OP from ron paul.


----------



## the other mike

LA RAM FAN said:


> Hey maybe you dont have a life .


Gee, that was an unpredictable reply.

This board doesn't slow my life down at all. It only takes a smart phone to
post "all day long" here.


----------



## MisterBeale

Angelo, you are being ridiculous.

Everything going on in D.C. is a farce.


----------



## the other mike

MisterBeale said:


> Angelo, you are being ridiculous.
> 
> Everything going on in D.C. is a farce.


And I have the best seat in the house,
being an honest, objective observer looking for the truth.

Plus the added credibility of being a born- again Trump supporter
who voted for Jill Stein in 2016.


----------



## MisterBeale

Angelo said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo, you are being ridiculous.
> 
> Everything going on in D.C. is a farce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have the best seat in the house,
> being an honest, objective observer looking for the truth.
> 
> Plus the added credibility of being a Trump supporter
> who voted for Jill Stein in 2016.
Click to expand...


----------



## MisterBeale

Sunni Man said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> so says the coward that has run away from trying to refure the evidence in this thread.LOL
> 
> 
> 
> So for I haven't see any evidence that our beloved Pres.Trump has done anything wrong.  ...
Click to expand...


----------



## the other mike

Ron Paul drank the koolaid too if he thinks Trump wasn't a better choice than Clinton.


----------



## GreenAndBlue

LA RAM FAN said:


> Paul is my hero telling it like it is as he always does.pesky facts the sheep in america dont want to hear.
> 
> PressTV
> 
> News   /   Foreign Policy   /   Viewpoint   /   Editor's Choice
> *Why I don’t trust Trump, Pompeo on Iran*
> Tuesday, 07 January 2020 4:45 AM  [ Last Update: Tuesday, 07 January 2020 6:02 AM ]



The ONLY thing trump is hiding right now is his wise understanding that to save the nation the unwise must be stopped from voting 

He is getting all the help he can before declaring a broken government coming from the unwise electing crooks 

He has the real power now but he is trying to get more on his side before stopping the unwise from voting I

A logic test for voting is coming


----------



## PoliticalChic

Sunni Man said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> so says the coward that has run away from trying to refure the evidence in this thread.LOL
> 
> 
> 
> So for I haven't see any evidence that our beloved Pres.Trump has done anything wrong.  ...
Click to expand...




But it becomes more and more difficult to keep track of their attempts....


First collusion, collusion, collusion failed

Russia, Russia, Russia failed.

Obstruction, Obstruction, Obstruction failed.

Racist, Racist, Racist failed.

Impeach, Impeach, Impeach failed.

Recession, Recession, Recession failed.

Emoluments, 25th amendment, Stormy Daniels, lies about Charlottesville fine Nazis, Kurds, Ukraine, Quid Pro Quo, ‘lynching,’ the GAO charges, Lev Parnas, one after another lead balloons.


----------



## MisterBeale

Angelo said:


> Ron Paul drank the koolaid too if he thinks Trump wasn't a better choice than Clinton.



You should NEVER quote or listen to CNN or Fox.  THEY ARE PROPAGANDA.  They produce content meant to emotionally manipulate you.  You have to know their agenda.  Both those sources are members of the CFR.


READ.

*The American Empire and its Media*
The American Empire and its Media

"Largely unbeknownst to the general public, executives and top journalists of almost all major US news outlets have long been members of the influential Council on Foreign Relations (CFR).

Established in 1921 as a private, bipartisan organization to “awaken America to its worldwide responsibilities”, the CFR and its close to 5000 elite members for decades have shaped US foreign policy and public discourse about it. As a well-known Council member famously explained, they transformed the American republic into a global empire, albeit a “benevolent” one.

Based on official membership rosters, the following illustration depicts for the first time the extensive media network of the CFR and its two major international affiliate organizations: the Bilderberg Group (mainly covering the US and Europe) and the Trilateral Commission (covering North America, Europe and East Asia), both established by Council leaders to foster elite cooperation at the global level.. . . . "


----------



## the other mike

MisterBeale said:


> You should NEVER quote or listen to CNN or Fox.


You're barking up the wrong tree Clyde.
I quote and listen to whoever I choose to.


----------



## MisterBeale

Angelo said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should NEVER quote or listen to CNN or Fox.
> 
> 
> 
> You're barking up the wrong tree Clyde.
> I quote and listen to whoever I choose to.
Click to expand...

My biggest critique?  Is for folks that think Trump is in any way in charge, or anything more than a figure head.  He's a brand, an actor, nothing more.

Evil directs his course.

Iraq and China to sign massive financing deal

Iraq, China launch 'oil for reconstruction' agreement

China Outflanks U.S. With Iraqi Oil Deal

How a Hidden Parliamentary Session Revealed Trump's True Motives in Iraq

Something is Afoot in the US | New Eastern Outlook


----------



## the other mike

MisterBeale said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should NEVER quote or listen to CNN or Fox.
> 
> 
> 
> You're barking up the wrong tree Clyde.
> I quote and listen to whoever I choose to.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My biggest critique?  Is for folks that think Trump is in any way in charge, or anything more than a figure head.  He's a brand, an actor, nothing more.
> 
> Evil directs his course.
> 
> Iraq and China to sign massive financing deal
> 
> Iraq, China launch 'oil for reconstruction' agreement
> 
> China Outflanks U.S. With Iraqi Oil Deal
> 
> How a Hidden Parliamentary Session Revealed Trump's True Motives in Iraq
> 
> Something is Afoot in the US | New Eastern Outlook
Click to expand...

You're arguing with the wrong person, but if Trump's being controlled by higher powers
as we both know he is, exactly what should he do ?


----------



## the other mike

I keep trying to tell people, if they had dirt on B.O. you know they
have a mountain of it on Trump.


----------



## MisterBeale

Angelo said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should NEVER quote or listen to CNN or Fox.
> 
> 
> 
> You're barking up the wrong tree Clyde.
> I quote and listen to whoever I choose to.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My biggest critique?  Is for folks that think Trump is in any way in charge, or anything more than a figure head.  He's a brand, an actor, nothing more.
> 
> Evil directs his course.
> 
> Iraq and China to sign massive financing deal
> 
> Iraq, China launch 'oil for reconstruction' agreement
> 
> China Outflanks U.S. With Iraqi Oil Deal
> 
> How a Hidden Parliamentary Session Revealed Trump's True Motives in Iraq
> 
> Something is Afoot in the US | New Eastern Outlook
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're arguing with the wrong person, but if Trump's being controlled by higher powers
> as we both know he is, exactly what should he do ?
Click to expand...


duh.


If he is so fucking rich, beef up his personal security detail, fire those who are hand picked to manipulate him, finish releasing the government redacted JFK files and expose the real nature of the Deep State that is controlling BOTH sides of the dialectic.

Then tell the truth about all of the false flags and cointelpro operations that have been played on the American Public, and immediately call an end to American Occupations in foreign zones.  

Get serious about ending the FED.

IOW, END ALL THOSE WARS.

Get a new AG immediately and stop appointing crooked judges.

So much he should do.

Start?  By telling the fucking truth, just once.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Angelo said:


> Ron Paul drank the koolaid too if he thinks Trump wasn't a better choice than Clinton.



Ron Paul is not perfect and is obviously wrong about Trump not being better,I have said many times he is not near as bad as the clintons,Bushs and Obamas but he unlike Paul its so obvious he is NOT a Rino,that same as every president since johnson,he is here to be the servant of the CIA and fed. He at LEAST unlike Trump is HONEST when he says the CIA,the FBI and the fed all need to be abolished a fact Trump has shown ON INTEREST in doing. He is all talk telling you what you WANT t hear,but lies and you defend this fraud to no end.

Funny what a hypocrite you are.You go and justifiably talk about the USMB sheep here that run off and evade the evidence that 9/11 was an inside job that the towers were brought down by explosives, telling them the truth that they wont address the evidence you give yet YOU do the exact same thing here when challenged to prove how Trump is anything like our last real president JFK who took a bullet for being the last president to try and get rid of the fed. you cowardly keep running off and evading that evidence DESPITE the fact you have a PASSION of the JFK assassination.I should NOT have to keep repeating myself to you on that but you run off and evade the facts how he is nothing like JFK and not for us.

And I have the best seat in the house,
being an honest, objective observer looking for the truth.

Plus the added credibility of being a born- again Trump supporter
who voted for Jill Stein in 2016.[/QUOTE]

EXCEPT for WHEN it comes to Donald Trump Obviously.


Remember this form you Angelo?

"You're not as smart as I thought kid."

Like the Bush dupes on  9/11,i see you insult when you cant counter the facts.  you tell the truth to them  that thats what THEY do,yet you are no different when YOU cant refute facts on Trump. hypocrisy at its best.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

MisterBeale said:


> Angelo, you are being ridiculous.
> 
> Everything going on in D.C. is a farce.



too bad this video you posted Beal is being wasted on Angelo,you KNOW he wont look at it.Incredible that he gets mad at the brainwashed sheep and shills in the conspiracy section that wont look at the evidence and facts on 9/11 but you give him facts on trump that dont go along with his warped opinions on him,he does the exact same thing,Hypocrisy at its best.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

MisterBeale said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should NEVER quote or listen to CNN or Fox.
> 
> 
> 
> You're barking up the wrong tree Clyde.
> I quote and listen to whoever I choose to.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My biggest critique?  Is for folks that think Trump is in any way in charge, or anything more than a figure head.  He's a brand, an actor, nothing more.
> 
> Evil directs his course.
> 
> Iraq and China to sign massive financing deal
> 
> Iraq, China launch 'oil for reconstruction' agreement
> 
> China Outflanks U.S. With Iraqi Oil Deal
> 
> How a Hidden Parliamentary Session Revealed Trump's True Motives in Iraq
> 
> Something is Afoot in the US | New Eastern Outlook
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're arguing with the wrong person, but if Trump's being controlled by higher powers
> as we both know he is, exactly what should he do ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> duh.
> 
> 
> If he is so fucking rich, beef up his personal security detail, fire those who are hand picked to manipulate him, finish releasing the government redacted JFK files and expose the real nature of the Deep State that is controlling BOTH sides of the dialectic.
> 
> Then tell the truth about all of the false flags and cointelpro operations that have been played on the American Public, and immediately call an end to American Occupations in foreign zones.
> 
> Get serious about ending the FED.
> 
> IOW, END ALL THOSE WARS.
> 
> Get a new AG immediately and stop appointing crooked judges.
> 
> So much he should do.
> 
> Start?  By telling the fucking truth, just once.
Click to expand...




well no surprise,like clockwork as always,everytime the Trump dupes are backed up against the wall with pesky facts they cannot refute or counter,since they know they have nowhere to run to,instead of addressing the evidence and at least try and counter it,since they know they CANT,they always post a laughing smiley in defeat thinking they won denying reality they got checkmated and taken to school. It never fails EVERYTIME.

Yeah that was a red flag to me that Trump was no different than Bush and Obama.I had high hopes at first that we FINALLY had a REAL president that had the balls to step up to the establishment and ask for a REAL investigation into the JFK assassination but when he asked the CIA to release  only release a PORTION of the JFK documents instead of ALL of them,he exposed himself right there and then that he was no different than Bush and Obama,just here to seve the bankers who start wars.

great point on the fed as well.If trump was REALLY for us,then he would just do what no president since Johnson has done which is reinstate JFK's executive order which would abolish them.

He wont risk his life and put it on the line though like Ron Paul would since he knows he would be the next president to take a fatal bullet to the head and the next one to be assassinated. Paul WOULD take that Risk and put his life on the line.


you brought up all those excellent facts that he could not refute,so he ran away in defeat like all Trump dupes do.never fails.

"waits for next trump dupe to post a laughing smiley in defeat."


----------



## the other mike

LA RAM FAN said:


> too bad this video you posted Beal is being wasted on Angelo,you KNOW he wont look at it.Incredible that he gets mad at the brainwashed sheep and shills in the conspiracy section that wont look at the evidence and facts on 9/11 but you give him facts on trump that dont go along with his warped opinions on him,he does the exact same thing,Hypocrisy at its best.



You should do more homework and not be so quick to throw
people under the Trump bus.


----------



## the other mike

Trump is being blackmailed.

He doesn't want to be assassinated or leave office straight to federal prison.

And these people will do it.
You've seen Comey and Brennan on TV calling him a traitor.
They're scared shitless right now with the Durham gang on their asses.


----------



## MisterBeale

LA RAM FAN said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo, you are being ridiculous.
> 
> Everything going on in D.C. is a farce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too bad this video you posted Beal is being wasted on Angelo,you KNOW he wont look at it.Incredible that he gets mad at the brainwashed sheep and shills in the conspiracy section that wont look at the evidence and facts on 9/11 but you give him facts on trump that dont go along with his warped opinions on him,he does the exact same thing,Hypocrisy at its best.
Click to expand...


Well,l I posted it b/c Angelo supposedly trusts Jimmy Dore and usually listens to Dore.  It is a conversation between someone on the left and a libertarian.  Two rational folks that don't really agree on policy that agree on the real problem being the STATE and establishment spooks.

Angelo is old school, he believes solutions can be found by following a pawn of the CIA and the establishment.  Very dangerous.  Trump and his handlers don't really give a fuck about the people, this is clear.


----------



## MisterBeale

Angelo said:


> Trump is being blackmailed.
> 
> He doesn't want to be assassinated or leave office straight to federal prison.
> 
> And these people will do it.
> You've seen Comey and Brennan on TV calling him a traitor.
> They're scared shitless right now with the Durham gang on their asses.


NOT blackmail. . . loyalty.

They all voluntarily KNOW they are being listened to, and they don't care.

They do it to prove loyalty, because they all, both "sides" have been working for one side, them.

That there are different sides, is an illusion.


This interview mixes information with misinformation.  Both Obama and Trump mix truth and lies, they both do it.


----------



## the other mike

MisterBeale said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is being blackmailed.
> 
> He doesn't want to be assassinated or leave office straight to federal prison.
> 
> And these people will do it.
> You've seen Comey and Brennan on TV calling him a traitor.
> They're scared shitless right now with the Durham gang on their asses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT blackmail. . . loyalty.
> 
> They all voluntarily KNOW they are being listened to, and they don't care.
> 
> They do it to prove loyalty, because they all, both "sides" have been working for one side, them.
> 
> That there are different sides, is an illusion.
> 
> 
> This interview mixes information with misinformation.  Both Obama and Trump mix truth and lies, they both do it.
Click to expand...

Dude.
You're talking to someone who's voted for Ross Perot, Jill Stein and Ralph Nader.
I've _never _voted for a (R) ( for president or any other office)and the only (D)'s were Jimmy Carter 1980 and Obama in 2008 ( but not 2012).
*
Right now Trump respresents us and our Constitution*. If you can't see that while your Soros-paid House managers are tearfully quoting Hamilton and Washington in their joke impeachment trial, then you're as blind or corrupt as they are !.


----------



## the other mike

Looks like Mr Beale and La Fan like the doctor
for only one reason....to legalize heroin, their drug of choice.


----------



## MisterBeale

Angelo said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is being blackmailed.
> 
> He doesn't want to be assassinated or leave office straight to federal prison.
> 
> And these people will do it.
> You've seen Comey and Brennan on TV calling him a traitor.
> They're scared shitless right now with the Durham gang on their asses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT blackmail. . . loyalty.
> 
> They all voluntarily KNOW they are being listened to, and they don't care.
> 
> They do it to prove loyalty, because they all, both "sides" have been working for one side, them.
> 
> That there are different sides, is an illusion.
> 
> 
> This interview mixes information with misinformation.  Both Obama and Trump mix truth and lies, they both do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude.
> You're talking to someone who's voted for Ross Perot, Jill Stein and Ralph Nader.
> I've _never _voted for a (R) ( for president or any other office)and the only (D)'s were Jimmy Carter 1980 and Obama in 2008 ( but not 2012).
> *
> Right now Trump respresents us and our Constitution*. If you can't see that while your Soros-paid House managers are tearfully quoting Hamilton and Washington in their joke impeachment trial, then you're as blind or corrupt as they are !.
Click to expand...

It's theater buddy, both sides work for the same folks.  None of it matters. . .. . 

Hmmm. .  . If Obama works for the CIA, and Trump works for the CIA. . .


----------



## the other mike

I see it's impossible to break through the wall of ignorance here.


----------



## the other mike

MisterBeale said:


> Hmmm. .  . If Obama works for the CIA, and Trump works for the CIA. . .


If you knew anything about the CIA,
you'd realize how uninformed you sound.


----------



## MisterBeale

Angelo said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm. .  . If Obama works for the CIA, and Trump works for the CIA. . .
> 
> 
> 
> If you knew anything about the CIA,
> you'd realize how uninformed you sound.
Click to expand...

Oh?  So tell me what I don't know. . .


----------



## the other mike

MisterBeale said:


> Oh?  So tell me what I don't know. . .


Real time test ? Ok.

Hillary and Bill were/are covert CIA assets.

True or false ?

( and if you try to google it, alex jones or infowars , or glenn beck don't count)


----------



## MisterBeale

Angelo said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  So tell me what I don't know. . .
> 
> 
> 
> Real time test ? Ok.
> 
> Hillary and Bill were/are covert CIA assets.
> 
> True or false ?
> 
> ( and if you try to google it, alex jones or infowars , or glenn beck don't count)
Click to expand...

Of course.

They are linked at the hip with the Bush crime family.


----------



## MisterBeale

What of it?


----------



## the other mike

MisterBeale said:


> What of it?


Question #2 ....Was Saddam a CIA asset ?
Most people won't go down_ that_ rabbit hole.

Or don't know about it.


----------



## the other mike

MisterBeale said:


> What of it?





MisterBeale said:


> Angelo, you are being ridiculous.
> 
> Everything going on in D.C. is a farce.


The irony is, you and LA probably _never even heard of Jimmy Dore_
until I started posting here a year ago,.


----------



## dblack

gipper said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 299119
> 
> 
> 
> All legitimate points made by Ron Paul. Nothing deranged about it.
> 
> Refute his points or STFU.
Click to expand...


Trumpsters don't do "legitimate points". Too many syllables.


----------



## MisterBeale

Angelo said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> What of it?
> 
> 
> 
> Question #2 ....Was Saddam a CIA asset ?
> Most people won't go down_ that_ rabbit hole.
> 
> Or don't know about it.
Click to expand...


I have no idea.  It would not surprise me.  Though, I don't have time today to watch an hour and a half video.

I will tell you, it is well know that the Baathist have extreme Dirigist/secular views, but that is all I know.

Seems legit, yeah. 

https://www.quora.com/Why-were-Saddam-and-bin-Laden-good-friends-of-America-in-the-1980s
Exclusive: CIA Files Prove America Helped Saddam as He Gassed Iran


----------



## dblack

skye said:


> Last I've heard ..............Sen. Rand Paul (R-KY) praised President Donald Trump’s push for “peace and prosperity” with Iran as well as a better nuclear deal.



One reason I don't trust Rand.


----------



## MisterBeale

Angelo said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> What of it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo, you are being ridiculous.
> 
> Everything going on in D.C. is a farce.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The irony is, you and LA probably _never even heard of Jimmy Dore_
> until I started posting here a year ago,.
Click to expand...


BS.  Lots of folks have heard of Dore.


----------



## MisterBeale

Now get on with it. . .  what does Saddam Hussein have to do with Trump and the CIA?


----------



## the other mike

MisterBeale said:


> https://www.quora.com/Why-were-Saddam-and-bin-Laden-good-friends-of-America-in-the-1980s
> Exclusive: CIA Files Prove America Helped Saddam as He Gassed Iran


Iraqis hate Iran, but they hate us 100 times worse now.

Did you know that about 85 % of Muslims in the Middle East are Sunni and only 15% are Shia?


----------



## MisterBeale

Angelo said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.quora.com/Why-were-Saddam-and-bin-Laden-good-friends-of-America-in-the-1980s
> Exclusive: CIA Files Prove America Helped Saddam as He Gassed Iran
> 
> 
> 
> Iraqis hate Iran, but they hate us 100 times worse now.
> 
> Did you know over 90 % of Muslims in the Middle East are Sunni not Shia?
Click to expand...

But what the hell does this have to do with Trump being CIA?

I know all of this. . .

You are NOT telling me ANYTHING that I do not already know.  The only thing that came as even mild news, was CIA links to Saddam, and everyone knew that the US supported him. . . so that isn't really a BIG surprise.  We gave him chemical weapons and put him in power, so big deal.

But what the hell does this have to do with Trump being CIA?

I know all of this. . .

You are NOT proving that Trump isn't. 

I QUOTE;

_"If you knew anything about the CIA,_
_you'd realize how uninformed you sound."_

Trump is just acting like every establishment politician before him.  HE SAID, he would just get us the hell out of the middle east, instead, he is getting us further in.

GET TO THE POINT.


----------



## the other mike

MisterBeale said:


> But what the hell does this have to do with Trump being CIA?
> 
> .


Please tell me you're not this stupid .
If Trump was CIA, why did John Brennan call him a traitor ?
If what you say is true, Trump could have ordered Bloody Gina to relocate Brennan to Guantanamo.

But you don't actually believe they let Trump take away his security clearance do you ?
96 year old Henry Kissinger has more "security clearance" than Trump when it comes to the shadow government..


----------



## MisterBeale

Angelo said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> But what the hell does this have to do with Trump being CIA?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me you're not this stupid .
> If Trump was CIA, why did John Brennan call him a traitor ?
> If what you say is true, Trump could have ordered Bloody Gina to relocate Brennan to Guantanamo.
> 
> But you don't actually believe they let Trump take away his security clearance do you ?
> 96 year old Henry Kissinger has more "security clearance" than Trump when it comes to the shadow government..
Click to expand...


These are all things you are told in intel controlled outlets.

It is all the dialectic, it is cointelpro operation, reverse psychology, to combat the affects of the internet.  The reason CIA and FBI spooks call Trump names is to make you believe that they are on opposite sides.  C'mon, you aren't this dumb.  You know that the Bush family and Clinton's are friends, yet they said nasty things about each other when they ran against each other.  Wise up.

IT's AN ACT.  REVERSE psychology.  Hell, the Bush family and Hinckley's were even family friends, and locked up one of their kids that they used MK-Ultra mind control on, until Nancy died.  But nearly to the day she died, that week?  They let him out of the mental hospital.  These animals will do a lot to fool folks.  Wake up man.




What about you?

Do you know who Meyer Lansky is?

How about Resorts International?

How about its' links to the private intelligence agency that was the revolving door for spooks, _Intertel_?  And it's links to all those assassinations?

I think you are purposely only reading corporate media and first tier indy journalism, you don't go deeps enough.  Unless you go deep and listen to what the grass roots people are telling you, real whistle blowers, you won't find the truth.  Spooks hide shit very well.

I guess we will see when the global technocracy and world police state develop, after this administration is over and the economy is reordered and the BIG war starts.  Won't we?

See, the difference between you and I?  I know everything you have posted.  The links I give you and the information I give to you?  You don't have a clue.  That is b/c intel agencies specialize in disinformation campaigns and limited hangouts.  Creating a dialectic is part of the game.


This woman, like Ventura, can't even live in the US, because she is harassed and threatened for her activities.  The person that gave her her Phd was the man that put "Deep State" in the American lexicon.  They are the REAL political dissidents.  The folks you watch, get revenue from the corporate sector and silicon valley for the information they put out.  OTH,  If a person is threatened, prevented from making a living, and de-platformed?  THEN you can bet they are telling the truth.   Some of my sources have been assassinated.   You can't just search and find them. .  you have to KNOW what to look for in order to find it in the first place.  When the algorithms prevent you from finding the information in the first place?  Then you are avoiding the misinformation and disinformation by the corporate fascism.

*Goodfellas: The Dark Tower and Beyond Part I

Narco-a-lago: Money Laundering at the Trump Ocean Club, Panama | Global Witness

VISUP: Goodfellas: The Hidden History of Resorts International

The Hidden History of Resorts International (Our Very Own Spy)

Aangirfan: TRUMP, ROTHSCHILDS, ROCKEFELLERS, CIA, MOSSAD, MAFIA

Trump Mansion Sold to "Mobsters Sans Frontières" — MadCow*

*Who Towers Behind Trump?*


----------



## the other mike

MisterBeale said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> But what the hell does this have to do with Trump being CIA?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me you're not this stupid .
> If Trump was CIA, why did John Brennan call him a traitor ?
> If what you say is true, Trump could have ordered Bloody Gina to relocate Brennan to Guantanamo.
> 
> But you don't actually believe they let Trump take away his security clearance do you ?
> 96 year old Henry Kissinger has more "security clearance" than Trump when it comes to the shadow government..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are all things you are told in intel controlled outlets.
> 
> It is all the dialectic, it is cointelpro operation, reverse psychology, to combat the affects of the internet.  The reason CIA and FBI spooks call Trump names is to make you believe that they are on opposite sides.  C'mon, you aren't this dumb.  You know that the Bush family and Clinton's are friends, yet they said nasty things about each other when they ran against each other.  Wise up.
> 
> IT's AN ACT.  REVERSE psychology.  Hell, the Bush family and Hinckley's were even family friends, and locked up one of their kids that they used MK-Ultra mind control on, until Nancy died.  But nearly to the day she died, that week?  They let him out of the mental hospital.  These animals will do a lot to fool folks.  Wake up man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about you?
> 
> Do you know who Meyer Lansky is?
> 
> How about Resorts International?
> 
> How about its' links to the private intelligence agency that was the revolving door for spooks, _Intertel_?  And it's links to all those assassinations?
> 
> I think you are purposely only reading corporate media and first tier indy journalism, you don't go deeps enough.  Unless you go deep and listen to what the grass roots people are telling you, real whistle blowers, you won't find the truth.  Spooks hide shit very well.
> 
> I guess we will see when the global technocracy and world police state develop, after this administration is over and the economy is reordered and the BIG war starts.  Won't we?
> 
> See, the difference between you and I?  I know everything you have posted.  The links I give you and the information I give to you?  You don't have a clue.  That is b/c intel agencies specialize in disinformation campaigns and limited hangouts.  Creating a dialectic is part of the game.
> 
> 
> This woman, like Ventura, can't even live in the US, because she is harassed and threatened for her activities.  The person that gave her her Phd was the man that put "Deep State" in the American lexicon.  They are the REAL political dissidents.  The folks you watch, get revenue from the corporate sector and silicon valley for the information they put out.  OTH,  If a person is threatened, prevented from making a living, and de-platformed?  THEN you can bet they are telling the truth.   Some of my sources have been assassinated.   You can't just search and find them. .  you have to KNOW what to look for in order to find it in the first place.  When the algorithms prevent you from finding the information in the first place?  Then you are avoiding the misinformation and disinformation by the corporate fascism.
> 
> *Goodfellas: The Dark Tower and Beyond Part I
> 
> Narco-a-lago: Money Laundering at the Trump Ocean Club, Panama | Global Witness
> 
> VISUP: Goodfellas: The Hidden History of Resorts International
> 
> The Hidden History of Resorts International (Our Very Own Spy)
> 
> Aangirfan: TRUMP, ROTHSCHILDS, ROCKEFELLERS, CIA, MOSSAD, MAFIA
> 
> Trump Mansion Sold to "Mobsters Sans Frontières" — MadCow*
> 
> *Who Towers Behind Trump?*
Click to expand...

While I appreciate the educational material, have you looked at 
any threads I've started ? One of my very first ones was about NSA spying.


----------



## MisterBeale

LA RAM FAN said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should NEVER quote or listen to CNN or Fox.
> 
> 
> 
> You're barking up the wrong tree Clyde.
> I quote and listen to whoever I choose to.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My biggest critique?  Is for folks that think Trump is in any way in charge, or anything more than a figure head.  He's a brand, an actor, nothing more.
> 
> Evil directs his course.
> 
> Iraq and China to sign massive financing deal
> 
> Iraq, China launch 'oil for reconstruction' agreement
> 
> China Outflanks U.S. With Iraqi Oil Deal
> 
> How a Hidden Parliamentary Session Revealed Trump's True Motives in Iraq
> 
> Something is Afoot in the US | New Eastern Outlook
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're arguing with the wrong person, but if Trump's being controlled by higher powers
> as we both know he is, exactly what should he do ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> duh.
> 
> 
> If he is so fucking rich, beef up his personal security detail, fire those who are hand picked to manipulate him, finish releasing the government redacted JFK files and expose the real nature of the Deep State that is controlling BOTH sides of the dialectic.
> 
> Then tell the truth about all of the false flags and cointelpro operations that have been played on the American Public, and immediately call an end to American Occupations in foreign zones.
> 
> Get serious about ending the FED.
> 
> IOW, END ALL THOSE WARS.
> 
> Get a new AG immediately and stop appointing crooked judges.
> 
> So much he should do.
> 
> Start?  By telling the fucking truth, just once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well no surprise,like clockwork as always,everytime the Trump dupes are backed up against the wall with pesky facts they cannot refute or counter,since they know they have nowhere to run to,instead of addressing the evidence and at least try and counter it,since they know they CANT,they always post a laughing smiley in defeat thinking they won denying reality they got checkmated and taken to school. It never fails EVERYTIME.
> 
> Yeah that was a red flag to me that Trump was no different than Bush and Obama.I had high hopes at first that we FINALLY had a REAL president that had the balls to step up to the establishment and ask for a REAL investigation into the JFK assassination but when he asked the CIA to release  only release a PORTION of the JFK documents instead of ALL of them,he exposed himself right there and then that he was no different than Bush and Obama,just here to seve the bankers who start wars.
> 
> great point on the fed as well.If trump was REALLY for us,then he would just do what no president since Johnson has done which is reinstate JFK's executive order which would abolish them.
> 
> He wont risk his life and put it on the line though like Ron Paul would since he knows he would be the next president to take a fatal bullet to the head and the next one to be assassinated. Paul WOULD take that Risk and put his life on the line.
> 
> 
> you brought up all those excellent facts that he could not refute,so he ran away in defeat like all Trump dupes do.never fails.
> 
> "waits for next trump dupe to post a laughing smiley in defeat."
Click to expand...


Yup.  He should have made Ron Paul his Treasury Secretary and started a new currency through the treasury like Lincoln and JFK.  There are a lot of great folks that were anti-establishment politicians that he excluded from even considering their ideas from his agenda.  He proved to be an establishment shill on economics, foreign policy, campaign finance, the federal reserve, foreign policy, corporate bail-outs and a host of things that all independents agree on, that the DNC and GOP don't even talk about.

Trump proves he is just one more pawn.

The first of these should have been putting the Debates back in control of the league of Women Voters, so that people would actually have a choice.  Trump railed against the corruption of the system?  But he didn't do shit to clean up the election process once he was elected.  He didn't care about giving other folks a shot AT ALL.

IOW. . . CIA - CFR establishment shill.  Glitterati   Smoke and mirrors only.  Nothing changes.


OH LOOK!  3000 more troops. . . of to the middle east!  quelle surprise


----------



## MisterBeale

Angelo said:


> Looks like Mr Beale and La Fan like the doctor
> for only one reason....to legalize heroin, their drug of choice.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Angelo said:


> Looks like Mr Beale and La Fan like the doctor
> for only one reason....to legalize heroin, their drug of choice.



Boy you have as much reading comprehension problems as the Bush dupes do who think bin laden was behind the attacks of 9/11 and the fires brought down the towers the fact that i have stated MANY times on this thread that Ron Paul is the most sane politician  I have seen since Jimmy Carter,the last halfway decent president we had since he kept us out of wars and did not try and start one as all the others have since then.

if you did not have reading comprehension problems,you would have noticed i said at LEAST twice on this thread that paul would have been the best president since JFK cause he has many of the same views  kennedy did.

That I liked him and knew he was different than the establishment boys Obama and Romney because for one,he did not put his support behind romney when he lost the republican nomination like mccain or bush would but most importantly,because again,he has the same views as kennedy did speaking the TRUTH that we need to get rid of the CIA,FBI,FED AND IRS. Paul I have respect for because unlike trump,he has always done what he said he WOULD do.

Do try and keep up around here. if you cant read what is posted,find someone who CAN and get them to read for you.

That is why I am willing to take the flak from the idiot sheep around here who think reagan was such a great president and carter was the worst ever when saying carter was the last good president we had the fact he kept us out of wars but more importantly,he ALSO tried to get rid of the CIA as well.  something trump is clearly NOT  trying to do.

  He only started in his last year in office so he  did not have the time to implement his  plan being only a one term president. the CIA was not worried about having to take  out carter cause they knew  the establishment had it all set up for their dirty tricks boy Reagan to get elected in the next election and carter was on his way out.

same as reagan,they also gave carter a warning shot near him sending him the clear message-you play ball with us,or you will suffer the same fate as kennedy did when he tried going up against the establishment as well stepping on some toes in high power. Carter caved in at that point to them though.

Had carter someone overcame a rigged election and got reelected,they would have assassinated him as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

MisterBeale said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.quora.com/Why-were-Saddam-and-bin-Laden-good-friends-of-America-in-the-1980s
> Exclusive: CIA Files Prove America Helped Saddam as He Gassed Iran
> 
> 
> 
> Iraqis hate Iran, but they hate us 100 times worse now.
> 
> Did you know over 90 % of Muslims in the Middle East are Sunni not Shia?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But what the hell does this have to do with Trump being CIA?
> 
> I know all of this. . .
> 
> You are NOT telling me ANYTHING that I do not already know.  The only thing that came as even mild news, was CIA links to Saddam, and everyone knew that the US supported him. . . so that isn't really a BIG surprise.  We gave him chemical weapons and put him in power, so big deal.
> 
> But what the hell does this have to do with Trump being CIA?
> 
> I know all of this. . .
> 
> You are NOT proving that Trump isn't.
> 
> I QUOTE;
> 
> _"If you knew anything about the CIA,_
> _you'd realize how uninformed you sound."_
> 
> Trump is just acting like every establishment politician before him.  HE SAID, he would just get us the hell out of the middle east, instead, he is getting us further in.
> 
> GET TO THE POINT.
Click to expand...



Yeah Beal is correct,you are not proving Trump is NOT. You have failed  to get to the point as he asked,you tried but he just took you to school in his last post as he has throughout this whole thread.

Like he said so well,you are not telling us anything we dont already know,thats old news,we ask you to prove trump is NOT but you cant. There is no known connection with Trump and the CIA, like there has been with every president since reagan,HOWEVER its very well known that he IS highly connected to bankers and the fed and thats every bit just as bad since the CIA AND the FED are the reason the world is in the mess that it is today.


there is this one poster who a long time ago made a thread documenting it all called Trump,candidate of the feds.I did the same thing you have done thoughout this whole thread back then,ignored it because i thought he was full of it at the time and wanted to give trump the benefit of the doubt but he dead on accurate about that, when i find that thread sometime i will post it here since it was such an excellent thread.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

MisterBeale said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're barking up the wrong tree Clyde.
> I quote and listen to whoever I choose to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My biggest critique?  Is for folks that think Trump is in any way in charge, or anything more than a figure head.  He's a brand, an actor, nothing more.
> 
> Evil directs his course.
> 
> Iraq and China to sign massive financing deal
> 
> Iraq, China launch 'oil for reconstruction' agreement
> 
> China Outflanks U.S. With Iraqi Oil Deal
> 
> How a Hidden Parliamentary Session Revealed Trump's True Motives in Iraq
> 
> Something is Afoot in the US | New Eastern Outlook
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're arguing with the wrong person, but if Trump's being controlled by higher powers
> as we both know he is, exactly what should he do ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> duh.
> 
> 
> If he is so fucking rich, beef up his personal security detail, fire those who are hand picked to manipulate him, finish releasing the government redacted JFK files and expose the real nature of the Deep State that is controlling BOTH sides of the dialectic.
> 
> Then tell the truth about all of the false flags and cointelpro operations that have been played on the American Public, and immediately call an end to American Occupations in foreign zones.
> 
> Get serious about ending the FED.
> 
> IOW, END ALL THOSE WARS.
> 
> Get a new AG immediately and stop appointing crooked judges.
> 
> So much he should do.
> 
> Start?  By telling the fucking truth, just once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well no surprise,like clockwork as always,everytime the Trump dupes are backed up against the wall with pesky facts they cannot refute or counter,since they know they have nowhere to run to,instead of addressing the evidence and at least try and counter it,since they know they CANT,they always post a laughing smiley in defeat thinking they won denying reality they got checkmated and taken to school. It never fails EVERYTIME.
> 
> Yeah that was a red flag to me that Trump was no different than Bush and Obama.I had high hopes at first that we FINALLY had a REAL president that had the balls to step up to the establishment and ask for a REAL investigation into the JFK assassination but when he asked the CIA to release  only release a PORTION of the JFK documents instead of ALL of them,he exposed himself right there and then that he was no different than Bush and Obama,just here to seve the bankers who start wars.
> 
> great point on the fed as well.If trump was REALLY for us,then he would just do what no president since Johnson has done which is reinstate JFK's executive order which would abolish them.
> 
> He wont risk his life and put it on the line though like Ron Paul would since he knows he would be the next president to take a fatal bullet to the head and the next one to be assassinated. Paul WOULD take that Risk and put his life on the line.
> 
> 
> you brought up all those excellent facts that he could not refute,so he ran away in defeat like all Trump dupes do.never fails.
> 
> "waits for next trump dupe to post a laughing smiley in defeat."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.  He should have made Ron Paul his Treasury Secretary and started a new currency through the treasury like Lincoln and JFK.  There are a lot of great folks that were anti-establishment politicians that he excluded from even considering their ideas from his agenda.  He proved to be an establishment shill on economics, foreign policy, campaign finance, the federal reserve, foreign policy, corporate bail-outs and a host of things that all independents agree on, that the DNC and GOP don't even talk about.
> 
> Trump proves he is just one more pawn.
> 
> The first of these should have been putting the Debates back in control of the league of Women Voters, so that people would actually have a choice.  Trump railed against the corruption of the system?  But he didn't do shit to clean up the election process once he was elected.  He didn't care about giving other folks a shot AT ALL.
> 
> IOW. . . CIA - CFR establishment shill.  Glitterati   Smoke and mirrors only.  Nothing changes.
> 
> 
> OH LOOK!  3000 more troops. . . of to the middle east!  quelle surprise
Click to expand...




Beal

Do you by chance remember that thread i just got done talking about on that poster who made that excellent thread a long time ago called TRUMP CANDIDATE OF THE FEDS?

soon as i find it i am going to post that link here on it cause it was such a vital and important thread.


----------



## the other mike

LA RAM FAN said:


> Yeah Beal is correct,you are not proving Trump is NOT. You have failed  to get to the point as he asked,you tried but he just took you to school in his last post as he has throughout this whole thread.
> 
> Like he said so well,you are not telling us anything we dont already know,thats old news,we ask you to prove trump is NOT but you cant. There is no known connection with Trump and the CIA, like there has been with every president since reagan,HOWEVER its very well known that he IS highly connected to bankers and the fed and thats every bit just as bad since the CIA AND the FED are the reason the world is in the mess that it is today.
> 
> 
> there is this one poster who a long time ago made a thread documenting it all called Trump,candidate of the feds.I did the same thing you have done thoughout this whole thread back then,ignored it because i thought he was full of it at the time and waned to give trump the benefit of the doubt but he dead on accurate about that, when i find that thread sometime i will post it here since it was such an excellent thread.



Wrong again, Grasshopper.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Angelo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Beal is correct,you are not proving Trump is NOT. You have failed  to get to the point as he asked,you tried but he just took you to school in his last post as he has throughout this whole thread.
> 
> Like he said so well,you are not telling us anything we dont already know,thats old news,we ask you to prove trump is NOT but you cant. There is no known connection with Trump and the CIA, like there has been with every president since reagan,HOWEVER its very well known that he IS highly connected to bankers and the fed and thats every bit just as bad since the CIA AND the FED are the reason the world is in the mess that it is today.
> 
> 
> there is this one poster who a long time ago made a thread documenting it all called Trump,candidate of the feds.I did the same thing you have done thoughout this whole thread back then,ignored it because i thought he was full of it at the time and waned to give trump the benefit of the doubt but he dead on accurate about that, when i find that thread sometime i will post it here since it was such an excellent thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again, Grasshopper.
Click to expand...


coming from someone who has never even seen that thread i was talking about and has  been schooled by Beal thoughout this whole thread and has fallen  flat  on his face to refute anything he posted,i will of course will have a reason to take this post seriously.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Angelo said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> What of it?
> 
> 
> 
> Question #2 ....Was Saddam a CIA asset ?
> Most people won't go down_ that_ rabbit hole.
> 
> Or don't know about it.
Click to expand...


I have seen this viideo before,Dale posted it for me years ago way before you did,it has been a long time since i seen it but as far i remember,it did not have anything to do with trump so seems to be another one of your evasive tactics as always.


----------



## the other mike

LA RAM FAN said:


> coming from someone who has never even seen that thread i was talking about and has  been schooled by Beal thoughout this whole thread and has fallen  flat  on his face to refute anything he posted,i will of course will have a reason to take this post seriously.


Yeah whatever. I've noticed how everyone here takes _you_ seriously.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

MisterBeale said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're barking up the wrong tree Clyde.
> I quote and listen to whoever I choose to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My biggest critique?  Is for folks that think Trump is in any way in charge, or anything more than a figure head.  He's a brand, an actor, nothing more.
> 
> Evil directs his course.
> 
> Iraq and China to sign massive financing deal
> 
> Iraq, China launch 'oil for reconstruction' agreement
> 
> China Outflanks U.S. With Iraqi Oil Deal
> 
> How a Hidden Parliamentary Session Revealed Trump's True Motives in Iraq
> 
> Something is Afoot in the US | New Eastern Outlook
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're arguing with the wrong person, but if Trump's being controlled by higher powers
> as we both know he is, exactly what should he do ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> duh.
> 
> 
> If he is so fucking rich, beef up his personal security detail, fire those who are hand picked to manipulate him, finish releasing the government redacted JFK files and expose the real nature of the Deep State that is controlling BOTH sides of the dialectic.
> 
> Then tell the truth about all of the false flags and cointelpro operations that have been played on the American Public, and immediately call an end to American Occupations in foreign zones.
> 
> Get serious about ending the FED.
> 
> IOW, END ALL THOSE WARS.
> 
> Get a new AG immediately and stop appointing crooked judges.
> 
> So much he should do.
> 
> Start?  By telling the fucking truth, just once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well no surprise,like clockwork as always,everytime the Trump dupes are backed up against the wall with pesky facts they cannot refute or counter,since they know they have nowhere to run to,instead of addressing the evidence and at least try and counter it,since they know they CANT,they always post a laughing smiley in defeat thinking they won denying reality they got checkmated and taken to school. It never fails EVERYTIME.
> 
> Yeah that was a red flag to me that Trump was no different than Bush and Obama.I had high hopes at first that we FINALLY had a REAL president that had the balls to step up to the establishment and ask for a REAL investigation into the JFK assassination but when he asked the CIA to release  only release a PORTION of the JFK documents instead of ALL of them,he exposed himself right there and then that he was no different than Bush and Obama,just here to seve the bankers who start wars.
> 
> great point on the fed as well.If trump was REALLY for us,then he would just do what no president since Johnson has done which is reinstate JFK's executive order which would abolish them.
> 
> He wont risk his life and put it on the line though like Ron Paul would since he knows he would be the next president to take a fatal bullet to the head and the next one to be assassinated. Paul WOULD take that Risk and put his life on the line.
> 
> 
> you brought up all those excellent facts that he could not refute,so he ran away in defeat like all Trump dupes do.never fails.
> 
> "waits for next trump dupe to post a laughing smiley in defeat."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.  He should have made Ron Paul his Treasury Secretary and started a new currency through the treasury like Lincoln and JFK.  There are a lot of great folks that were anti-establishment politicians that he excluded from even considering their ideas from his agenda.  He proved to be an establishment shill on economics, foreign policy, campaign finance, the federal reserve, foreign policy, corporate bail-outs and a host of things that all independents agree on, that the DNC and GOP don't even talk about.
> 
> Trump proves he is just one more pawn.
> 
> The first of these should have been putting the Debates back in control of the league of Women Voters, so that people would actually have a choice.  Trump railed against the corruption of the system?  But he didn't do shit to clean up the election process once he was elected.  He didn't care about giving other folks a shot AT ALL.
> 
> IOW. . . CIA - CFR establishment shill.  Glitterati   Smoke and mirrors only.  Nothing changes.
> 
> 
> OH LOOK!  3000 more troops. . . of to the middle east!  quelle surprise
Click to expand...





Notice when you post pesky facts like this that shoot down Angelo's hero Tramp,that he is not the white knight in shining armour to come rescue him from the establishment  as alex jones paints him out to be,that he gets angry knowing his hero has been torn down and exposed?


I am beginning to think he has been hanging around MW too much and she has has now converted him to alex jones the fact  he doesn't think about any of these facts and evades them and gets angry same as she does when like her,he cant refute your points.


----------



## the other mike

LA RAM FAN said:


> Notice when you post pesky facts like this that shoot down Angelo's hero Tramp,


When you join the coup against Trump, you side with the DEEP STATE that you're always whining about.



LA RAM FAN said:


> I have seen this viideo before,Dale posted it for me years ago way before you did,it has been a long time since i seen it but as far i remember,it did not have anything to do with trump so seems to be another one of your evasive tactics as always.


Just because I'm new here, doesn't mean I haven't been
aware of all this stuff you're trying to tell me from other political forums
for at least 17 years. I was a truther before we were called truthers dude.


----------



## MisterBeale

Angelo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice when you post pesky facts like this that shoot down Angelo's hero Tramp,
> 
> 
> 
> When you join the coup against Trump, you side with the DEEP STATE that you're always whining about.
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen this viideo before,Dale posted it for me years ago way before you did,it has been a long time since i seen it but as far i remember,it did not have anything to do with trump so seems to be another one of your evasive tactics as always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because I'm new here, doesn't mean I haven't been
> aware of all this stuff you're trying to tell me from other political forums
> for at least 17 years. I was a truther before we were called truthers dude.
Click to expand...


Both of you are letting your ego's get in the way, and we are all friends that believe in Free Thought.  Ram Fan, stop already.  We don't need to make this personal, we are ALL FREE thinkers.


I like both Paulie and Dale, and both of them still believe Trump is working against the Deep State. . . I RESPECT THAT!

Am I 100% sure Tump hasn't flipped?  Of course not.  IF they do convict him and he leaves office prematurely, I read a very convincing piece that the TRUE MOTIVE will be war to support Israel in the Spring.  I am skeptical, but there it is.  If he goes, it might be worth a read;

*Impeachment: What Lies Beneath? *
The Polemicist: Impeachment: What Lies Beneath?
Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Remember, JFK's dad was Jesuit and part of the establishment, and the son that was not assassinated and helped get the initial stages of the ACA started, Teddy, always remained so, and there is also plenty of evidence that Jackie, by marrying Onasis, returned to the fold.  There was a split in that family.

Nothing is black and white.

We will only truly know in the end when the cards are laid down, and folks hands are revealed.


I thought that analysis by Cynthia McKinney was the best.  These stake holders are not a monolithic group.  If you didn't view the video, I highly recommend it.


----------



## toomuchtime_

LA RAM FAN said:


> Paul is my hero telling it like it is as he always does.pesky facts the sheep in america dont want to hear.
> 
> PressTV
> 
> News   /   Foreign Policy   /   Viewpoint   /   Editor's Choice
> *Why I don’t trust Trump, Pompeo on Iran*
> Tuesday, 07 January 2020 4:45 AM  [ Last Update: Tuesday, 07 January 2020 6:02 AM ]


In 2016 Paul learned that America doesn't trust him.


----------



## the other mike

MisterBeale said:


> Both of you are letting your ego's get in the way,


Not true in my case.
I actually agree with the OP's article by Ron Paul, just not the blanket criticism of Trump,
which you can turn on any TV and find 24/7.

*PressTV*


----------



## MisterBeale

Angelo said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both of you are letting your ego's get in the way,
> 
> 
> 
> Not true in my case.
> I actually agree with the OP's article by Ron Paul, just not the blanket criticism of Trump,
> which you can turn on any TV and find 24/7.
> 
> *PressTV*
Click to expand...


I understand that POV.  None of us can truly know what Trump knows or his motivations. 

We all think we know what is going on. . . but we can't.  Too much is secret from folks, it is, in the final analysis, impossible to really, "know" anything.

It is all just our best guesses from past history and empirical evidence.


----------



## the other mike

MisterBeale said:


> I understand that POV.  None of us can truly know what Trump knows or his motivations.
> 
> We all think we know what is going on. . . but we can't.  Too much is secret from folks, it is, in the final analysis, impossible to really, "know" anything.
> 
> It is all just best our best guesses from past history and empirical evidence.


From my perspective Obama was the Manchurian candidate basically carrying the torch
after 8 years of shredding the Constitution after 9/11 under Cheney, Rumsfeld and Dubya. ... Hillary Clinton was supposed to carry the torch
after him. ...but Trump won, their 'insurance policy' to remove him failed, and now the resistance
grinds forward, keeping us all as divided and misinformed as usual.

Trump is an unwilling puppet perhaps. But the truth about Russiagate could shine a light on everything - that terrifies both sides (D) and (R) in DC..That's why Lindsey Graham keeps repeating that Russia hacked the DNC server----he knows that's a lie.


----------



## MisterBeale

Angelo said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that POV.  None of us can truly know what Trump knows or his motivations.
> 
> We all think we know what is going on. . . but we can't.  Too much is secret from folks, it is, in the final analysis, impossible to really, "know" anything.
> 
> It is all just best our best guesses from past history and empirical evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> From my perspective Obama was the Manchurian candidate basically carrying the torch
> after 8 years of shredding the Constitution after 9/11 under Cheney, Rumsfeld and Dubya. ... Hillary Clinton was supposed to carry the torch
> after him. ...but Trump won, their 'insurance policy' to remove him failed, and now the resistance
> grinds forward, keeping us all as divided and misinformed as usual.
> 
> Trump is an unwilling puppet perhaps. But the truth about Russiagate could shine a light on everything - that terrifies both sides (D) and (R) in DC..That's why Lindsey Graham keeps repeating that Russia hacked the DNC server----he knows that's a lie.
Click to expand...


We need to start paying more attention to the politics in other nations and major corporate sectors as well, when these events are going on.  It will help bring more clarity to any analysis.

Trump Steps Back From the Edge. Neocons Rage Accordingly

Swiss Back Channel Helped Defuse U.S.-Iran Crisis

Putin Proposes Changes to Constitution, Medvedev Resigns: What's Going On?


----------



## gipper

Angelo said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that POV.  None of us can truly know what Trump knows or his motivations.
> 
> We all think we know what is going on. . . but we can't.  Too much is secret from folks, it is, in the final analysis, impossible to really, "know" anything.
> 
> It is all just best our best guesses from past history and empirical evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> From my perspective Obama was the Manchurian candidate basically carrying the torch
> after 8 years of shredding the Constitution after 9/11 under Cheney, Rumsfeld and Dubya. ... Hillary Clinton was supposed to carry the torch
> after him. ...but Trump won, their 'insurance policy' to remove him failed, and now the resistance
> grinds forward, keeping us all as divided and misinformed as usual.
> 
> Trump is an unwilling puppet perhaps. But the truth about Russiagate could shine a light on everything - that terrifies both sides (D) and (R) in DC..That's why Lindsey Graham keeps repeating that Russia hacked the DNC server----he knows that's a lie.
Click to expand...


This is so true...
”The establishment which runs the empire is not afraid of Trump, and it is not afraid of Bernie. It's afraid of you. They can handle one man in the White House who is less than ideal. What they absolutely cannot handle is ordinary people using their numbers to effect real change.“ Caitlin Johnstone.


----------



## the other mike

MisterBeale said:


> We need to start paying more attention to the politics in other nations and major corporate sectors as well, when these events are going on.  It will help bring more clarity to any analysis.
> 
> Trump Steps Back From the Edge. Neocons Rage Accordingly
> 
> Swiss Back Channel Helped Defuse U.S.-Iran Crisis
> 
> Putin Proposes Changes to Constitution, Medvedev Resigns: What's Going On?


The globalists are profiting from our wars, basically running foreign policy through the CFR--( the Counsel on Foreign Relations, which created the CIA )


----------



## the other mike

We were sold out and now we're catching the karma....
America is becoming a shithole.






While China becomes the new shiny city on the hill we once were.


----------



## the other mike

One thing Dr Paul was always right about...


----------



## the other mike

LA RAM FAN said:


> coming from someone who has never even seen that thread i was talking about and has  been schooled by Beal thoughout this whole thread and has fallen  flat  on his face to refute anything he posted,i will of course will have a reason to take this post seriously.



When you decide to have a civil discussion without your
ego interfering, I'll be around.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Angelo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> coming from someone who has never even seen that thread i was talking about and has  been schooled by Beal thoughout this whole thread and has fallen  flat  on his face to refute anything he posted,i will of course will have a reason to take this post seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you decide to have a civil discussion without your
> ego interfering, I'll be around.
Click to expand...


uh you could have fooled me you wanted to have a civil discussion. how is that being civil starting a fight with name calling just cause you cant refute the facts?

Patriot american Ron Paul Does not trust Trump.

then there is the pm of course with the name calling as well.

when you are ready to drop the name calling and address the evidence and facts instead of ignoring it,im all game,bring it on.

i dont know how many times i brought up the fact that trump is not like out last real president jfk who followed the consitutiion and served the people instead of the bankers and Israel only to just watch you ignore it and then go on to something else.

adddress and facts or dont post,its that simple.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I like both Paulie and Dale, and both of them still believe Trump is working against the Deep State. . . I RESPECT THAT!

wow i had no idea Dale STILL believed that. Dale is my friend and I respect that as well that he still believes  that about Trump.Heck i thought the same thing for a couple years as well.

what i dont respect is when posters dont address the evidence and facts and then post a video that has nothing to do with trump and changes the subject.


----------



## the other mike

LA RAM FAN said:


> uh you could have fooled me you wanted to have a civil discussion. how is that being civil starting a fight with name calling just cause you cant refute the facts?
> 
> Patriot american Ron Paul Does not trust Trump.
> 
> then there is the pm of course with the name calling as well.
> 
> when you are ready to drop the name calling and address the evidence and facts instead of ignoring it,im all game,bring it on.
> 
> i dont know how many times i brought up the fact that trump is not like out last real president jfk who followed the consitutiion and served the people instead of the bankers and Israel only to just watch you ignore it and then go on to something else.
> 
> adddress and facts or dont post,its that simple.


Excuse me but this was my first post that triggered you;


Angelo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul is my hero telling it like it is as he always does.pesky facts
> 
> 
> 
> All due respect to Dr Paul, I think he's wrong about Trump.
> I believe Trump is following orders ....look at the way he reads the prompters- that's his signal to us that he has no choice or they'll destroy him.
Click to expand...


Now let's try again.....can you dispute what I said without getting emotional or personal or
am I wasting my time ?


----------



## the other mike

LA RAM FAN said:


> what i dont respect is when posters dont address the evidence and facts and then post a video that has nothing to do with trump and changes the subject.


Accusing someone of trolling is serious so
are you sure you want to stay on this path with people ?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Angelo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> what i dont respect is when posters dont address the evidence and facts and then post a video that has nothing to do with trump and changes the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> Accusing someone of trolling is serious so
> are you sure you want to stay on this path with people ?
Click to expand...


uh that link made it perfectly clear  you engaged in name calling  which is what triggered me when you called me kid.  just cause you could not counter the facts i was correct trump APPOINTED corrupt cabinet members. 

its very well known Donnie appointed that asshole CIA Cocksucker Pompeo. Bolton too. do some research before making false statements that I am wrong and then talking down to people calling them kid.

you going to talk down to me and refer to me as kid which IS trolling,then i have no interest in going any further with you on this thread .

Nor do i have any desire to do so  if you are going to keep evading the fact that Trump same as every president since LBJ,is a  traiter to americans putting the interests of Israel first before americans EVADING my point that he is nothing like our last REAL president JFK who was on the verge of returning us to the constitutuion of the united states where the people had control over the government instead of all these bankers and corporations that do now that trump has shown no interest in abolishing,the fed or the CIA.

carter is the last president we had that was respectable that came close to being like JFK the fact as i said before,he ALSO tried to get rid of the CIA and  told the truth years ago that if you dont devote yourself to serving the interests of Israel,you wont last long in washington as a polltican,your career will be over in a heartbeat.

I commend carter for being the ONE president since LBJ,to come out and tell the truth about Israel hoe they run our country.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> what i dont respect is when posters dont address the evidence and facts and then post a video that has nothing to do with trump and changes the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> Accusing someone of trolling is serious so
> are you sure you want to stay on this path with people ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh that link made it perfectly clear  you engaged in name calling  which is what triggered me when you called me kid.  just cause you could not counter the facts i was correct trump APPOINTED corrupt cabinet members.
> 
> its very well known Donnie appointed that asshole CIA Cocksucker Pompeo. Bolton too. do some research before making false statements that I am wrong and then talking down to people calling them kid.
> 
> you going to talk down to me and refer to me as kid which IS trolling,then i have no interest in going any further with you on this thread .
> 
> Nor do i have any desire to do so  if you are going to keep evading the fact that Trump same as every president since LBJ,is a  traiter to americans putting the interests of Israel first before americans EVADING my point that he is nothing like our last REAL president JFK who was on the verge of returning us to the constitutuion of the united states where the people had control over the government instead of all these bankers and corporations that do now that trump has shown no interest in abolishing,the fed or the CIA.
> 
> carter is the last president we had that was respectable that came close to being like JFK the fact as i said before,he ALSO tried to get rid of the CIA and  told the truth years ago that if you dont devote yourself to serving the interests of Israel,you wont last long in washington as a polltican,your career will be over in a heartbeat.
> 
> I commend carter for being the ONE president since LBJ,to come out and tell the truth about Israel hoe they run our country.
Click to expand...



see there you go again,doing the cowardly thing posting a smiley when i
everything i said was the truth and you cant counter it. what a troll. im done with you.


----------



## the other mike

LA RAM FAN said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> what i dont respect is when posters dont address the evidence and facts and then post a video that has nothing to do with trump and changes the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> Accusing someone of trolling is serious so
> are you sure you want to stay on this path with people ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh that link made it perfectly clear  you engaged in name calling  which is what triggered me when you called me kid.  just cause you could not counter the facts i was correct trump APPOINTED corrupt cabinet members.
> 
> its very well known trump appointed
> 
> you going to talk down to me and refer to me as kid which IS trolling,then i have no interest in going any further with you on this thread .
> 
> Nor do i have any desire to do so  if you are going to keep evading the fact that Trump same as every president since LBJ,is a  traiter to americans putting the interests of Israel first before americans EVADING my point that he is nothing like our last REAL president JFK who was on the verge of returning us to the constitutuion of the united states where the people had control over the government instead of all these bankers and corporations that do now that trump has shown no interest in abolishing,the fed or the CIA.
> 
> carter is the last president we had that was respectable that came close to being like JFK the fact as i said before,he ALSO tried to get rid of the CIA and  told the truth years ago that if you dont devote yourself to serving the interests of Israel,you wont last long in washington as a polltican,your career will be over in a heartbeat.
> 
> I commend carter for being the ONE president since LBJ,to come out and tell the truth about Israel hoe they run our country.
Click to expand...

Sorry, but I'm not wasting my time reading your posts anymore. Now run along and "school" someone else, kid.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Angelo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> too bad this video you posted Beal is being wasted on Angelo,you KNOW he wont look at it.Incredible that he gets mad at the brainwashed sheep and shills in the conspiracy section that wont look at the evidence and facts on 9/11 but you give him facts on trump that dont go along with his warped opinions on him,he does the exact same thing,Hypocrisy at its best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should do more homework and not be so quick to throw
> people under the Trump bus.
Click to expand...


and when there is NO ASSASSINATION attempt on Trumps life and this guy is exposed as a disinformation agent for the CIA, the million dollar question is will YOU  be able to show your face on this thread to admit your wrong?

seeing how you can NEVER admit when you are proven wrong as you have too many times to remember ON THIS THREAD and how you cowardly evade my facts about JFK being our last REAL presdent,i am betting  the answer is no or if you do,you will EVADE the question same as you always do on my point on how Trump is nothing like JFK.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Angelo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> what i dont respect is when posters dont address the evidence and facts and then post a video that has nothing to do with trump and changes the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> Accusing someone of trolling is serious so
> are you sure you want to stay on this path with people ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh that link made it perfectly clear  you engaged in name calling  which is what triggered me when you called me kid.  just cause you could not counter the facts i was correct trump APPOINTED corrupt cabinet members.
> 
> its very well known trump appointed
> 
> you going to talk down to me and refer to me as kid which IS trolling,then i have no interest in going any further with you on this thread .
> 
> Nor do i have any desire to do so  if you are going to keep evading the fact that Trump same as every president since LBJ,is a  traiter to americans putting the interests of Israel first before americans EVADING my point that he is nothing like our last REAL president JFK who was on the verge of returning us to the constitutuion of the united states where the people had control over the government instead of all these bankers and corporations that do now that trump has shown no interest in abolishing,the fed or the CIA.
> 
> carter is the last president we had that was respectable that came close to being like JFK the fact as i said before,he ALSO tried to get rid of the CIA and  told the truth years ago that if you dont devote yourself to serving the interests of Israel,you wont last long in washington as a polltican,your career will be over in a heartbeat.
> 
> I commend carter for being the ONE president since LBJ,to come out and tell the truth about Israel hoe they run our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, but I'm not wasting my time reading your posts anymore. Now run along and "school" someone else, kid.
Click to expand...



Yeah you hate being proven wrong by me all the time knowing you cant counter any of it after i take you to school all the time is something you obviously cant deal with so like always,you are running off in defeat .. myself,beal and gipper posted SEVERAL facts here on trumps corruption you evaded and did not address,


I rest my case,how you COWARDLY run off with your tail between your legs all the time how trump is the same as bush and obama loyal to the interests of Israel and the bankers as every president since johnson has.you are too predicatble how you run off all the time.

yeah I'll school some others on here,but i have not desire to do it with trolls who wont address the evidence or facts, I will school people like gipper and beal who ARE interested in THE TRUTH.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last I've heard ..............Sen. Rand Paul (R-KY) praised President Donald Trump’s push for “peace and prosperity” with Iran as well as a better nuclear deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 Jan 2020
> Rand Paul Praises Trump Push for 'Peace and Prosperity,' Better Iran Deal | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats cause Rand is a sellout to his father AND mother. Rand put his support behind Establishment globalist Romney who is just as much of a traiter to americans as Obama was,he was one of the first people to sign Obamacare and this is a guy Rand supports?thats why it is not the LEAST bit of a surprise to me he is going along with murderer trump.
> 
> Rand is a sellout to his father more than anything else though cause once it became clear his father was not going to win the republican nomination and Romney was,when reporters asked Ron  if he would put his support behind Romney which is something somebody like Bush would do,Ron the patriot he is,said he would NOT support Romney. ,traiter Rand however did. Trump has not drained the swamp.people that keep saying that have clearly not been paying attention to the kind of people he has appointed to his cabinet. men that have a history of being warmongers.
Click to expand...



this is ANOTHER prime example how the trump supporters debate when they cant refute facts. Just like Angelo,they post a smiley in defeat and they refuse to try and counter the facts.

they are as bad at standing tow to toe with facts on trumps corruption same as the Obama worshippers are on Obamas corruption.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

skye said:


> Last I've heard ..............Sen. Rand Paul (R-KY) praised President Donald Trump’s push for “peace and prosperity” with Iran as well as a better nuclear deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 Jan 2020
> Rand Paul Praises Trump Push for 'Peace and Prosperity,' Better Iran Deal | Breitbart


Yet another Trump failure.

Trump's incompetence has further destabilized the Region and Trump will never realize a 'better deal' with Iran the consequence of Trump's incompetence.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

dblack said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 299119
> 
> 
> 
> All legitimate points made by Ron Paul. Nothing deranged about it.
> 
> Refute his points or STFU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trumpsters don't do "legitimate points". Too many syllables.
Click to expand...

...along with too many facts and the truth.


----------



## the other mike

Sunni Man said:


> View attachment 299119


I think he just needs to get laid or something.
But I'm no psychiatrist


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Angelo said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 299119
> 
> 
> 
> I think he just needs to get laid or something.
> But I'm no psychiatrist
Click to expand...


says one coward to another coward who both wont address evidence and facts on trumps corruption.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last I've heard ..............Sen. Rand Paul (R-KY) praised President Donald Trump’s push for “peace and prosperity” with Iran as well as a better nuclear deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 Jan 2020
> Rand Paul Praises Trump Push for 'Peace and Prosperity,' Better Iran Deal | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another Trump failure.
> 
> Trump's incompetence has further destabilized the Region and Trump will never realize a 'better deal' with Iran the consequence of Trump's incompetence.
Click to expand...





C_Clayton_Jones said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 299119
> 
> 
> 
> All legitimate points made by Ron Paul. Nothing deranged about it.
> 
> Refute his points or STFU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trumpsters don't do "legitimate points". Too many syllables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...along with too many facts and the truth.
Click to expand...


Trumpsters don't do "legitimate points". Too many syllables.

...along with too many facts and the truth.

Indeed C Clayton,you hit the nail on the head..

Like Gipper has said so well  many times,they are the same as the Obozo worshippers,they wont address the evidence or facts and they ignore it as though you did not post anything and then change the topic.  then go into insult mode when frustrated they cant counter your facts and post a smiley in defeat knowing they cant refute  the facts never  even trying to refute them.


----------



## 22lcidw

LA RAM FAN said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last I've heard ..............Sen. Rand Paul (R-KY) praised President Donald Trump’s push for “peace and prosperity” with Iran as well as a better nuclear deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 Jan 2020
> Rand Paul Praises Trump Push for 'Peace and Prosperity,' Better Iran Deal | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats cause Rand is a sellout to his father AND mother. Rand put his support behind Establishment globalist Romney who is just as much of a traiter to americans as Obama was,he was one of the first people to sign Obamacare and this is a guy Rand supports?thats why it is not the LEAST bit of a surprise to me he is going along with murderer trump.
> 
> Rand is a sellout to his father more than anything else though cause once it became clear his father was not going to win the republican nomination and Romney was,when reporters asked Ron  if he would put his support behind Romney which is something somebody like Bush would do,Ron the patriot he is,said he would NOT support Romney. ,traiter Rand however did. Trump has not drained the swamp.people that keep saying that have clearly not been paying attention to the kind of people he has appointed to his cabinet. men that have a history of being warmongers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> this is ANOTHER prime example how the trump supporters debate when they cant refute facts. Just like Angelo,they post a smiley in defeat and they refuse to try and counter the facts.
> 
> they are as bad at standing tow to toe with facts on trumps corruption same as the Obama worshippers are on Obamas corruption.
Click to expand...

Then by what you are saying there is no difference with Trump. If so then there is no hope for our nation because we get the status quo people shoved to us in both parties. Although there are people who run who stand little chance or are pushed out by running others with the same view to split the votes.


----------



## MisterBeale

The White House

What more could he do? A look at Trump’s extreme powers

Trump invoking war powers to combat virus outbreak

Trump Invoking War Powers To Combat Virus Outbreak


----------



## Rocko

MisterBeale said:


> The White House
> 
> What more could he do? A look at Trump’s extreme powers
> 
> Trump invoking war powers to combat virus outbreak
> 
> Trump Invoking War Powers To Combat Virus Outbreak



Ron Paul is a very sick man. Glad he’s irrelevant


----------



## the other mike

MisterBeale said:


> The White House
> 
> What more could he do? A look at Trump’s extreme powers
> 
> Trump invoking war powers to combat virus outbreak
> 
> Trump Invoking War Powers To Combat Virus Outbreak


And ?

*Trump said he will "be invoking" the Defense Production Act, a 1950 war powers act originally signed into effect at the onset of the Korean War, "in case we need it."

It gives the president broad authorities to direct private firms to produce certain goods needed for the national defense in an effort to increase the necessity of producing goods that are urgently needed.

The U.S. is currently facing a shortage of badly-needed medical equipment, including ventilators, respirators and hospital masks, as it seeks to stymy the spread of COVID-19.*


----------



## MisterBeale

Rocko said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The White House
> 
> What more could he do? A look at Trump’s extreme powers
> 
> Trump invoking war powers to combat virus outbreak
> 
> Trump Invoking War Powers To Combat Virus Outbreak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Paul is a very sick man. Glad he’s irrelevant
Click to expand...


So you didn't bother checking out any of the other links, eh?

Wow, what denial.

If it was just Paul, and an Ad hominem attack, you might be able to hold your world view together, but it is beyond that now buddy. . . .

. . .  the establishment, all the Dems and GOP Trumpers have united in their delusion. . . it is A-M-A-ZING.  

*Pelosi urges Trump to tap emergency war powers immediately*
Pelosi urges Trump to tap emergency war powers immediately


----------



## MisterBeale

Angelo said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The White House
> 
> What more could he do? A look at Trump’s extreme powers
> 
> Trump invoking war powers to combat virus outbreak
> 
> Trump Invoking War Powers To Combat Virus Outbreak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And ?
> 
> *Trump said he will "be invoking" the Defense Production Act, a 1950 war powers act originally signed into effect at the onset of the Korean War, "in case we need it."
> 
> It gives the president broad authorities to direct private firms to produce certain goods needed for the national defense in an effort to increase the necessity of producing goods that are urgently needed.
> 
> The U.S. is currently facing a shortage of badly-needed medical equipment, including ventilators, respirators and hospital masks, as it seeks to stymy the spread of COVID-19.*
Click to expand...


BUT, that is just the tip of the iceberg.

I am asking you. . .  in a few months, after it is all over, do you think those powers will just go back to normal?

9/11 was twenty years ago.

Have we gotten rid of the Patriot act?

Have we done away with the draconian NDAA measures?\

If you pay attention to everything that is going on, the way they are destroying the economy, and shifting everything around, this is the perfect pretext to usher in agenda 2030, and the New Green Deal.

It won't stop here, there is so much under this, and so much it authorizes in the Act that, IF YOU READ IT, and know what is going on, it could mean a whole lot more.

HOPEFULLY, it won't. . . . but I am looking at 9/11 as what happened, b/c this is being blown out of all proportion in the response.


----------



## MisterBeale

I don't really think the Defense Production Act was necessary to get certain producers to make necessary medical equipment made in one industry.  It is over-reach.  Especially when the price of those items is in such great demand that the Chinese and ever available producer is shipping them over as quickly as can be made.


----------



## gipper

Rocko said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The White House
> 
> What more could he do? A look at Trump’s extreme powers
> 
> Trump invoking war powers to combat virus outbreak
> 
> Trump Invoking War Powers To Combat Virus Outbreak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Paul is a very sick man. Glad he’s irrelevant
Click to expand...

Why is he sick?


----------



## Rocko

gipper said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The White House
> 
> What more could he do? A look at Trump’s extreme powers
> 
> Trump invoking war powers to combat virus outbreak
> 
> Trump Invoking War Powers To Combat Virus Outbreak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Paul is a very sick man. Glad he’s irrelevant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is he sick?
Click to expand...

 
Many reasons. One I’ll give you is he’s a former doctor and he thinks this virus is a hoax. What an idiot


----------



## MisterBeale

Rocko said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The White House
> 
> What more could he do? A look at Trump’s extreme powers
> 
> Trump invoking war powers to combat virus outbreak
> 
> Trump Invoking War Powers To Combat Virus Outbreak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Paul is a very sick man. Glad he’s irrelevant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is he sick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many reasons. One I’ll give you is he’s a former doctor and he thinks this virus is a hoax. What an idiot
Click to expand...


Wow.  Someone didn't even bother watching the video.


----------



## Rocko

MisterBeale said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The White House
> 
> What more could he do? A look at Trump’s extreme powers
> 
> Trump invoking war powers to combat virus outbreak
> 
> Trump Invoking War Powers To Combat Virus Outbreak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Paul is a very sick man. Glad he’s irrelevant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is he sick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many reasons. One I’ll give you is he’s a former doctor and he thinks this virus is a hoax. What an idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.  Someone didn't even bother watching the video.
Click to expand...


I watched some of it. He was propagating the conspiracy theory that government was using the virus to attack civil liberties, hence downplaying the virus


----------



## the other mike

Rocko said:


> I watched some of it. He was propagating the conspiracy theory that government was using the virus to attack civil liberties, hence downplaying the virus



And putting more even lives at risk. Shut the f up Ron Paul --take your 84 year old ass 
home and retire.


----------



## MisterBeale

Angelo said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched some of it. He was propagating the conspiracy theory that government was using the virus to attack civil liberties, hence downplaying the virus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And putting more even lives at risk. Shut the f up Ron Paul --take your 84 year old ass
> home and retire.
Click to expand...

He was comparing it to the other outbreaks.  Paul even said sunshine and fresh air would help boost immunity in normal folks.

Being inside is bad for your immune system.  The virus can't do well exposed to sunshine and fresh air.  Stop already.


----------



## MisterBeale

I can't believe you would believe Dore, a comedian, over Paul, a doctor. 

Derp Derp Derp.


----------



## the other mike

10, 025 and dropping like flies. Keep joking kid.

*https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/*


----------



## buttercup

Rocko said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The White House
> 
> What more could he do? A look at Trump’s extreme powers
> 
> Trump invoking war powers to combat virus outbreak
> 
> Trump Invoking War Powers To Combat Virus Outbreak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Paul is a very sick man. Glad he’s irrelevant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is he sick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many reasons. One I’ll give you is he’s a former doctor and he thinks this virus is a hoax. What an idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.  Someone didn't even bother watching the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched some of it. He was propagating the conspiracy theory that government was using the virus to attack civil liberties, hence downplaying the virus
Click to expand...


You'd have to be blind, deaf, dumb and incredibly naive to NOT think this is being used to attack civil liberties, and much more than that.


----------



## buttercup

MisterBeale said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The White House
> 
> What more could he do? A look at Trump’s extreme powers
> 
> Trump invoking war powers to combat virus outbreak
> 
> Trump Invoking War Powers To Combat Virus Outbreak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And ?
> 
> *Trump said he will "be invoking" the Defense Production Act, a 1950 war powers act originally signed into effect at the onset of the Korean War, "in case we need it."
> 
> It gives the president broad authorities to direct private firms to produce certain goods needed for the national defense in an effort to increase the necessity of producing goods that are urgently needed.
> 
> The U.S. is currently facing a shortage of badly-needed medical equipment, including ventilators, respirators and hospital masks, as it seeks to stymy the spread of COVID-19.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BUT, that is just the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> I am asking you. . .  in a few months, after it is all over, do you think those powers will just go back to normal?
> 
> 9/11 was twenty years ago.
> 
> Have we gotten rid of the Patriot act?
> 
> Have we done away with the draconian NDAA measures?\
> 
> If you pay attention to everything that is going on, the way they are destroying the economy, and shifting everything around, this is the perfect pretext to usher in agenda 2030, and the New Green Deal.
> 
> It won't stop here, there is so much under this, and so much it authorizes in the Act that, IF YOU READ IT, and know what is going on, it could mean a whole lot more.
> 
> HOPEFULLY, it won't. . . . but I am looking at 9/11 as what happened, b/c this is being blown out of all proportion in the response.
Click to expand...


Keep speaking the uncomfortable truths that these poor blind folks don't want to see.


----------



## the other mike

buttercup said:


> You'd have to be blind, deaf, dumb and incredibly naive to NOT think this is being used to attack civil liberties, and much more than that.


Did you care about civil liberties 
when Hillary revoked Snowden's passport ?
Or when Obama signed the NDAA ?


----------



## Rocko

MisterBeale said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched some of it. He was propagating the conspiracy theory that government was using the virus to attack civil liberties, hence downplaying the virus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And putting more even lives at risk. Shut the f up Ron Paul --take your 84 year old ass
> home and retire.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was comparing it to the other outbreaks.  Paul even said sunshine and fresh air would help boost immunity in normal folks.
> 
> Being inside is bad for your immune system.  The virus can't do well exposed to sunshine and fresh air.  Stop already.
Click to expand...


So u choose to believe in Ron Paul’s advice over the smartest people in the world. Ron Paul is the ultimate idiot.


----------



## MisterBeale

Angelo said:


> 10, 025 and dropping like flies. Keep joking kid.
> 
> *https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/*



. . .  and you don't think there is a political agenda, or that they might even have some error in those computations?

Did you not even listen to what Dr. Paul said about the deaths world wide due to TB in 2017?  This is about the government power grabs destroying the economy. . . .

Where is your critical thinking?


". . . Where do these statistics come from and how accurate are they?  According to their website, Worldometers is managed by an international team of developers, researchers, and volunteers "with the goal of making world statistics available in a thought-provoking and time relevant format to a wide audience around the world". It is further claimed that "sources are carefully selected to include only data published by the most reputable organizations and statistical offices in the world". Indeed, it is an impressive list, and includes our very own Statistics Canada (1). For each hyper-linked clock, you can see what statisical sources are used to compile the figures. However, there are many clocks for which there are no sources linked - and in these cases, there may or may not be footnotes.. . "

*Toronto Reference Library Blog*
*Warning . . . Worldometers is a virtual, real-time, worldwide, statistical, mashup that may cause dizziness and vertigo . . . *


----------



## Rocko

Ron Paul was a hypocrite as a politician and was always a moron. Some things never change


----------



## buttercup

Angelo said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd have to be blind, deaf, dumb and incredibly naive to NOT think this is being used to attack civil liberties, and much more than that.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you care about civil liberties
> when Hillary revoked Snowden's passport ?
> Or when Obama signed the NDAA ?
Click to expand...


Sorry to be blunt, but that's a really stupid question unless you've never read any of my posts.  I'm not a football-mentality partisan, like most around here, just the opposite.  I've been saying for years that we basically have a one-party system masquerading as two.


----------



## the other mike

MisterBeale said:


> Did you not even listen to what Dr. Paul said


He is not a doctor anymore.

He's a kooky old anarchist that only kiwi-brains like you take seriously anymore.


----------



## the other mike

buttercup said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd have to be blind, deaf, dumb and incredibly naive to NOT think this is being used to attack civil liberties, and much more than that.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you care about civil liberties
> when Hillary revoked Snowden's passport ?
> Or when Obama signed the NDAA ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry to be blunt, but that's a really stupid question unless you've never read any of my posts.  I'm not a football-mentality partisan, like most around here, just the opposite.  I've been saying for years that we basically have a one-party system masquerading as two.
Click to expand...

The feeling is mutual twisted sister.
Look in the mirror.


----------



## Rocko

buttercup said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The White House
> 
> What more could he do? A look at Trump’s extreme powers
> 
> Trump invoking war powers to combat virus outbreak
> 
> Trump Invoking War Powers To Combat Virus Outbreak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And ?
> 
> *Trump said he will "be invoking" the Defense Production Act, a 1950 war powers act originally signed into effect at the onset of the Korean War, "in case we need it."
> 
> It gives the president broad authorities to direct private firms to produce certain goods needed for the national defense in an effort to increase the necessity of producing goods that are urgently needed.
> 
> The U.S. is currently facing a shortage of badly-needed medical equipment, including ventilators, respirators and hospital masks, as it seeks to stymy the spread of COVID-19.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BUT, that is just the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> I am asking you. . .  in a few months, after it is all over, do you think those powers will just go back to normal?
> 
> 9/11 was twenty years ago.
> 
> Have we gotten rid of the Patriot act?
> 
> Have we done away with the draconian NDAA measures?\
> 
> If you pay attention to everything that is going on, the way they are destroying the economy, and shifting everything around, this is the perfect pretext to usher in agenda 2030, and the New Green Deal.
> 
> It won't stop here, there is so much under this, and so much it authorizes in the Act that, IF YOU READ IT, and know what is going on, it could mean a whole lot more.
> 
> HOPEFULLY, it won't. . . . but I am looking at 9/11 as what happened, b/c this is being blown out of all proportion in the response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep speaking the uncomfortable truths that these poor blind folks don't want to see.
Click to expand...


his “uncomfortable truths” and I emphasize “truths” as little as I possibly can are exactly what is going to cause more people to die.


----------



## buttercup

Angelo said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd have to be blind, deaf, dumb and incredibly naive to NOT think this is being used to attack civil liberties, and much more than that.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you care about civil liberties
> when Hillary revoked Snowden's passport ?
> Or when Obama signed the NDAA ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry to be blunt, but that's a really stupid question unless you've never read any of my posts.  I'm not a football-mentality partisan, like most around here, just the opposite.  I've been saying for years that we basically have a one-party system masquerading as two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The feeling is mutual twisted sister.
> Look in the mirror.
Click to expand...


What are you talking about?  It appears that you only read the first sentence in my post, because the point clearly whooshed right over your head.


----------



## MisterBeale

Rocko said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched some of it. He was propagating the conspiracy theory that government was using the virus to attack civil liberties, hence downplaying the virus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And putting more even lives at risk. Shut the f up Ron Paul --take your 84 year old ass
> home and retire.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was comparing it to the other outbreaks.  Paul even said sunshine and fresh air would help boost immunity in normal folks.
> 
> Being inside is bad for your immune system.  The virus can't do well exposed to sunshine and fresh air.  Stop already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So u choose to believe in Ron Paul’s advice over the smartest people in the world. Ron Paul is the ultimate idiot.
Click to expand...


. .  when you have something other than name calling, you will be taken seriously. 

. . .blah blah blah. .  the people I like are geniuses, your guy is an idiot, therefor, you lose..  . . 






Until you have something constructive to add?


----------



## buttercup

Our country is doomed. But not because of the Coronavirus®.  Because of the stupidity and blindness of the American people.


----------



## MisterBeale

Angelo said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not even listen to what Dr. Paul said
> 
> 
> 
> He is not a doctor anymore.
> 
> He's a kooky old anarchist that only kiwi-brains like you take seriously anymore.
Click to expand...


Oh?

Prove that they revoked his Medical License.

Give me the link.

I love how you have to use Ad hominem in your desperation. . . .

It truly reveals the strength of your position.


----------



## MisterBeale

buttercup said:


> Our country is doomed. But not because of the Coronavirus®.  Because of the stupidly and blindness of the American people.



It really shows the power of talk radio and cable TEE VEE. . . .


----------



## Rocko

buttercup said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd have to be blind, deaf, dumb and incredibly naive to NOT think this is being used to attack civil liberties, and much more than that.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you care about civil liberties
> when Hillary revoked Snowden's passport ?
> Or when Obama signed the NDAA ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry to be blunt, but that's a really stupid question unless you've never read any of my posts.  I'm not a football-mentality partisan, like most around here, just the opposite.  I've been saying for years that we basically have a one-party system masquerading as two.
Click to expand...


let me guess you’re a libertarian who thinks you’re better than liberals and conservatives on the virtue of your being libertarian? Libertarians are paranoid delusions whom are the last people to realize their ideas are shit, and they’re not so virtuous because they’re libertarians.


----------



## the other mike

MisterBeale said:


> I love how you have to use Ad hominem in your desperation. . . .
> 
> .


My desperation to prove your lack of intelligence ?
You're doing fine without my help.


----------



## MisterBeale

Rocko said:


> Ron Paul was a hypocrite as a politician and was always a moron. Some things never change


Prove it.


----------



## Rocko

MisterBeale said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not even listen to what Dr. Paul said
> 
> 
> 
> He is not a doctor anymore.
> 
> He's a kooky old anarchist that only kiwi-brains like you take seriously anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh?
> 
> Prove that they revoked his Medical License.
> 
> Give me the link.
> 
> I love how you have to use Ad hominem in your desperation. . . .
> 
> It truly reveals the strength of your position.
Click to expand...


what the strength of your position? Shitty medical advice from a piss poor doctor, a political hypocrite, and someone who’s politics have never been taken seriously anywhere in the world? 


sounds about right


----------



## Rocko

MisterBeale said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Paul was a hypocrite as a politician and was always a moron. Some things never change
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
Click to expand...

We all know Ron Paul loved his pork


----------



## buttercup

Rocko said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd have to be blind, deaf, dumb and incredibly naive to NOT think this is being used to attack civil liberties, and much more than that.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you care about civil liberties
> when Hillary revoked Snowden's passport ?
> Or when Obama signed the NDAA ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry to be blunt, but that's a really stupid question unless you've never read any of my posts.  I'm not a football-mentality partisan, like most around here, just the opposite.  I've been saying for years that we basically have a one-party system masquerading as two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> let me guess you’re a libertarian who thinks you’re better than liberals and conservatives on the virtue of your being libertarian? Libertarians are paranoid delusions whom are the last people to realize their ideas are shit, and they’re not so virtuous because they’re libertarians.
Click to expand...


Sorry to disappoint you but I've never been a member of the Libertarian party, and I don't usually identify as a libertarian. I believe in liberty though, and protecting our civil liberties.  Is there something wrong with that? I've always considered myself a conservative, but one who saw years ago that both parties are corrupt sell-outs.  The problem is, too many people (on both 'sides') are blinded by a simple letter by a politician's name, or their promises. And then they become so invested in their politician with the right letter by his/her name, that they develop willful blindness and continue defending that person, at all costs.


----------



## MisterBeale

Angelo said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love how you have to use Ad hominem in your desperation. . . .
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> My desperation to prove your lack of intelligence ?
> You're doing fine without my help.
Click to expand...

No silly.

Your desperation to prove that what you are being told by the government is true, that their need to strip you of your civil rights and civil liberties is necessary, and their need to destroy the world economy is necessary.  This is called *Stockholm syndrome.*

When I post evidence that it is not entirely necessary. . . rather than critically review the evidence that I post. . . what you and Rocko do, is to attack the messengers of that evidence.

This is the sign of indoctrination.  Nice job.

If you want to have an honest conversation about the dangers of government over-reach here?  Fine.

But I don't need the personal attacks because I don't agree with the corporate/government fascist plan to rob us of more liberty and freedom.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Rocko said:


> We all know Ron Paul loved his pork



Ron did that so it wouldn't be stolen and wasted by the Federal government, you clueless asshole. lol.


----------



## Rocko

buttercup said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd have to be blind, deaf, dumb and incredibly naive to NOT think this is being used to attack civil liberties, and much more than that.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you care about civil liberties
> when Hillary revoked Snowden's passport ?
> Or when Obama signed the NDAA ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry to be blunt, but that's a really stupid question unless you've never read any of my posts.  I'm not a football-mentality partisan, like most around here, just the opposite.  I've been saying for years that we basically have a one-party system masquerading as two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> let me guess you’re a libertarian who thinks you’re better than liberals and conservatives on the virtue of your being libertarian? Libertarians are paranoid delusions whom are the last people to realize their ideas are shit, and they’re not so virtuous because they’re libertarians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry to disappoint you but I've never been a member of the Libertarian party, and I don't usually identify as a libertarian. I believe in liberty though, and protecting our civil liberties.  Is there something wrong with that? I've always considered myself a conservative, but one who saw years ago that both parties are corrupt sell-outs.  The problem is, too many people (on both 'sides') are blinded by a simple letter by a politicians name, or their promises. And then they become so invested in their politician with the right letter by his/her name, that they develop willful blindness and continue defending that person, at all costs.
Click to expand...


I can understand being cynical of government and both parties. Ron Paul is a fella that all he has is cynicism of government. His ideas are trash, and his views and advice for this virus is abhorrent


----------



## Natural Citizen

Rocko said:


> let me guess you’re a libertarian who thinks you’re better than liberals and conservatives on the virtue of your being libertarian? Libertarians are paranoid delusions whom are the last people to realize their ideas are shit, and they’re not so virtuous because they’re libertarians.



I'm a libertarian. And I'll put my ideas up against yours on this board any day of the week. Any day. Hopefully in front of all of your friends. That's my preference anyway. Heck, I'd enjoy nothing more than for you to show us all how smart you are.


----------



## Rocko

Natural Citizen said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know Ron Paul loved his pork
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron did that so it wouldn't be stolen and wasted by the Federla government, you clueless asshole. lol.
Click to expand...


You’re a clueless minion of the the degenerates. Educated people that are capable of thinking laugh at libertarians


----------



## Rocko

Natural Citizen said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> let me guess you’re a libertarian who thinks you’re better than liberals and conservatives on the virtue of your being libertarian? Libertarians are paranoid delusions whom are the last people to realize their ideas are shit, and they’re not so virtuous because they’re libertarians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a libertarian. And I'll put my ideas up against yours on this board any day of the week. Any day.
Click to expand...


you’re a moron. I read your posts on the Fed. You have no clue what’s going on in the world around you.


----------



## Rocko

Natural Citizen said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> let me guess you’re a libertarian who thinks you’re better than liberals and conservatives on the virtue of your being libertarian? Libertarians are paranoid delusions whom are the last people to realize their ideas are shit, and they’re not so virtuous because they’re libertarians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a libertarian. And I'll put my ideas up against yours on this board any day of the week. Any day. Hopefully in front of all of your friends. That's my preference anyway. Heck, I'd enjoy nothing more than for you to show us all how smart you are.
Click to expand...


And BTW how put your ideas up against mine? Your ideas are primitive and won’t be tested anywhere on this planet. Like ever.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Angelo said:


> 10, 025 and dropping like flies. Keep joking kid.
> 
> *https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/*



Ultimately your fears are unimportant. People shouldn't be forced at the barrel of a government gun to relinquish their civil liberties in order to placate your fears or feelings or the  fears or feelings of any other unimportant nobodies.


----------



## Rocko

Natural Citizen said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 10, 025 and dropping like flies. Keep joking kid.
> 
> *https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ultimately your feaers are unimportant. Peple shouldn;t be forced at the barrel of a government gun to relinquish their civil liberties in order to place your feelings or the feelings of any other unimportant nobodies.
Click to expand...


Um yet that is not happening. This isn’t China, fool


----------



## gipper

Rocko said:


> Ron Paul was a hypocrite as a politician and was always a moron. Some things never change





Angelo said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not even listen to what Dr. Paul said
> 
> 
> 
> He is not a doctor anymore.
> 
> He's a kooky old anarchist that only kiwi-brains like you take seriously anymore.
Click to expand...


statists can’t comprehend intelligence.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Rocko said:


> you’re a moron. I read your posts on the Fed. You have no clue what’s going on in the world around you.



Heh heh. I'll have to remember to question your wisdom the next time I see you poppin off on here, then. It oughtta be a hoot.


----------



## Rocko

gipper said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Paul was a hypocrite as a politician and was always a moron. Some things never change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not even listen to what Dr. Paul said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is not a doctor anymore.
> 
> He's a kooky old anarchist that only kiwi-brains like you take seriously anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> statists can’t comprehend intelligence.
Click to expand...


It doesn’t take intelligence to know you guys are morons. All it takes is the slightest bit of common sense.


----------



## sparky

Natural Citizen said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> let me guess you’re a libertarian who thinks you’re better than liberals and conservatives on the virtue of your being libertarian? Libertarians are paranoid delusions whom are the last people to realize their ideas are shit, and they’re not so virtuous because they’re libertarians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a libertarian. And I'll put my ideas up against yours on this board any day of the week. Any day. Hopefully in front of all of your friends. That's my preference anyway. Heck, I'd enjoy nothing more than for you to show us all how smart you are.
Click to expand...



I often think in &  agree w/libertarian terms , yet bow to the security of collectivism

maybe i'm just another scared rabbit.....

~S~


----------



## buttercup

Rocko said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> let me guess you’re a libertarian who thinks you’re better than liberals and conservatives on the virtue of your being libertarian? Libertarians are paranoid delusions whom are the last people to realize their ideas are shit, and they’re not so virtuous because they’re libertarians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a libertarian. And I'll put my ideas up against yours on this board any day of the week. Any day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you’re a moron. I read your posts on the Fed. You have no clue what’s going on in the world around you.
Click to expand...


He's one of the few here who DOES understand what is going on, and what the root of the problem is.   Turn off the idiot box and quit believing whatever you're told by your favorite politician.  This Coronavirus® thing is absolutely being used for multiple power grabs and attacks on our civil liberties, and it's bringing us one step closer to their ultimate goal, world government. They constantly use fear and panic as tools, to get the public to go along with whatever pre-existing agenda they want to bring about.  And it works, every freakin time.  To me it's unbelievable how easy it is for them to manipulate people, using the same tactic every time: Problem - Reaction - Solution.    If you don't believe it now, you will, eventually. Mark my words.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Rocko said:


> And BTW how put your ideas up against mine?



You don't have any ideas. As far as I can tell, you tend to repeat what you hear on your idiot box. 

The same idiot box that told you everything was rainbows and unicorns. 

Heh heh. Now look around you and ask yourself who was right and who was wrong.


----------



## Rocko

Natural Citizen said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> you’re a moron. I read your posts on the Fed. You have no clue what’s going on in the world around you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heh heh. I'll have to remember to question your wisdom the next time I see you poppin off on here, then. It oughtta be a hoot.
Click to expand...

take a picture of it, write it down, Remember it, I don’t give a fuck. I was wrong to say it’s intelligence thing and an education thing, more than that it’s a common sense thing. Libertarians are like liberals they’re educated on the wrong things.


----------



## Natural Citizen

buttercup said:


> He's one of the few here who DOES understand what is going on, and what the root of the problem is.   Turn off the idiot box and quit believing whatever you're told by your favorite politician.  This Coronavirus® thing is absolutely being used for multiple power grabs and attacks on our civil liberties, and it's bringing us one step closer to their ultimate goal, world government. They constantly use fear and panic as tools, to get the public to go along with whatever pre-existing agenda they want to bring about.  And it works, every freakin time.  To me it's unbelievable how easy it is for them to manipulate people, using the same tactic every time: Problem - Reaction - Solution.    If you don't believe it now, you will, eventually. Mark my words.



Let him keep poppin off. He hasn't even bit the bobber yet. He's just kinda nibbling at it. It'll be a hoot, I promise.


----------



## Rocko

Natural Citizen said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> And BTW how put your ideas up against mine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have any ideas. As far as I can tell, you tend to repeat what you hear on your idiot box.
> 
> The same idiot box that told you everything was rainbows and unicorns.
> 
> Heh heh. Now look around you and ask yourself who was right and who was wrong.
Click to expand...


How about this as an idea? We should all do our best to practice social distancing and be very vigilant in terms of this virus. Agreed?


----------



## Natural Citizen

Rocko said:


> take a picture of it, write it down, Remember it, I don’t give a fuck. I was wrong to say it’s intelligence thing and an education thing, more than it’s a common sense thing. Libertarians are like liberals they’re educated on the wrong things.



You don't even know what a liberal is. You've likely never even talked to a real liberal on here. Not until now. Liberalism is conservatism. lol. It's not what your idiot box told you it was. Huh uh.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Rocko said:


> How about this as an idea? We should all do our best to practice social distancing and be very vigilant in terms of this virus. Agreed?



That means mind your own fukin busness. If some kids wanna enjoy some sunshine and fresh air, leave em the fuck alone ya fukin nazi.


----------



## Rocko

buttercup said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> let me guess you’re a libertarian who thinks you’re better than liberals and conservatives on the virtue of your being libertarian? Libertarians are paranoid delusions whom are the last people to realize their ideas are shit, and they’re not so virtuous because they’re libertarians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a libertarian. And I'll put my ideas up against yours on this board any day of the week. Any day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you’re a moron. I read your posts on the Fed. You have no clue what’s going on in the world around you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's one of the few here who DOES understand what is going on, and what the root of the problem is.   Turn off the idiot box and quit believing whatever you're told by your favorite politician.  This Coronavirus® thing is absolutely being used for multiple power grabs and attacks on our civil liberties, and it's bringing us one step closer to their ultimate goal, world government. They constantly use fear and panic as tools, to get the public to go along with whatever pre-existing agenda they want to bring about.  And it works, every freakin time.  To me it's unbelievable how easy it is for them to manipulate people, using the same tactic every time: Problem - Reaction - Solution.    If you don't believe it now, you will, eventually. Mark my words.
Click to expand...


I don’t listen to the politicians. I’m listening to the CVC and WHO. I’m sure Ron Paul is more knowledgeable than them and this is a conspiracy right?


----------



## Rocko

Natural Citizen said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about this as an idea? We should all do our best to practice social distancing and be very vigilant in terms of this virus. Agreed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That means mind your own fukin busness. If some kids wanna enjoy some sunshine and fresh air, leave em the fuck alone ya fukin nazi.
Click to expand...


there’s nothing wrong with enjoying sunshine and fresh air, however Ron Paul is the only one in the world suggesting it combats the virus. Link to anyone credible saying the same?


----------



## Rocko

Natural Citizen said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> take a picture of it, write it down, Remember it, I don’t give a fuck. I was wrong to say it’s intelligence thing and an education thing, more than it’s a common sense thing. Libertarians are like liberals they’re educated on the wrong things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even know what a liberal is. You've likely never even talked to a real liberal on here. Not until now. Liberalism is conservatism. lol. It's not what your idiot box told you it was. Huh uh.
Click to expand...


that I can agree with to an extent


----------



## Natural Citizen

Rocko said:


> there’s nothing wrong with enjoying sunshine and fresh air, however Ron Paul is the only one in the world suggesting it combats the virus. Link to anyone credible saying the same?



I don't care about the virus. I care about their right to assemble and to move freely. And good for them for flipping you and your jackbooted overlords off and telling them to go hump themselves.

Just because you like the taste of boots this time of year doesn't mean everyone does.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Rocko said:


> that I can agree with to an extent



I don't really care what you agree with or don't agree with. Ultimately your feelings are unimportant.

What I do care about are your choice words toward people who promote the idea of civil liberties.

Like I said. Any day of the week, big boy. Any day of the week...


----------



## Rocko

Natural Citizen said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> there’s nothing wrong with enjoying sunshine and fresh air, however Ron Paul is the only one in the world suggesting it combats the virus. Link to anyone credible saying the same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care about the virus. I care about their right to assemble and to move freely. And good for them for flipping you and your jackbooted overlords off and telling them to go hump themselves.
Click to expand...


you don’t get it. Ron Paul by screaming conspiracy is going to get more people to not take this seriously. It’s not about forcing people against their will, it’s about encouraging good behavior. Less people take this seriously more people die. I hope you and everyone else doesn’t listen to his paranoia


----------



## Rocko

Natural Citizen said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> that I can agree with to an extent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really care what you agree with or don't agree with. Ultimately your feelings are unimportant.
> 
> What I do care about are your choice words toward people who promote the idea of civil liberties.
> 
> Like I said. Any day of the week, big boy. Any day of the week...
Click to expand...


My feelings are more important than yours. You’ve disengaged from the real world. At least some of my ideas will be implemented somewhere in the world.


----------



## gipper

Rocko said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Paul was a hypocrite as a politician and was always a moron. Some things never change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not even listen to what Dr. Paul said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is not a doctor anymore.
> 
> He's a kooky old anarchist that only kiwi-brains like you take seriously anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> statists can’t comprehend intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn’t take intelligence to know you guys are morons. All it takes is the slightest bit of common sense.
Click to expand...

And here I thought cons were for limited government. Yet another lie!


----------



## Rocko

gipper said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Paul was a hypocrite as a politician and was always a moron. Some things never change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not even listen to what Dr. Paul said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is not a doctor anymore.
> 
> He's a kooky old anarchist that only kiwi-brains like you take seriously anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> statists can’t comprehend intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn’t take intelligence to know you guys are morons. All it takes is the slightest bit of common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here I thought cons were for limited government. Yet another lie!
Click to expand...


You guys aren’t for limited government, you are for no government


----------



## buttercup

Rocko said:


> there’s nothing wrong with enjoying sunshine and fresh air, however Ron Paul is the only one in the world suggesting it combats the virus. Link to anyone credible saying the same?



Sunlight provides vitamin D, which is necessary for one's overall health, and it is said that vitamin D helps boost the immune system. Do you want to see studies on this?  I mean, it should be common sense that sunlight (to a certain extent, not overdoing it) is a good thing.


----------



## Natural Citizen

gipper said:


> And here I thought cons were for limited government. Yet another lie!



Few understand the concept. The only real conservatives left in America are classical liberals. And, as I'd mentioned elsewhere, I'm offended to have to accept an adjective in order to placate confused statists and frightened nobodies.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Rocko said:


> At least some of my ideas will be implemented somewhere in the world.



I, for one, hope that you get some of your ideas nice and good.

We're already seeing the fruits of some of them. Heh heh.

Last time I checked, the only people telling you it was coming was a moron libertarian. Your idiot box told you everything was just wonderful. lol. Remember?


----------



## Rocko

buttercup said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> there’s nothing wrong with enjoying sunshine and fresh air, however Ron Paul is the only one in the world suggesting it combats the virus. Link to anyone credible saying the same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunlight provides vitamin D, which is necessary for one's overall health, and it is said that vitamin D helps boost the immune system. Do you want to see studies on this?  I mean, it should be common sense that sunlight (to a certain extent, not overdoing it) is a good thing.
Click to expand...


So you agree with him being you’re a world renown scientist? That’s all the proof I need, I’m convinced


----------



## Rocko

This is a new virus we don’t know a lot about it at this point and Ron Paul is talking out of his ass and telling people not to take it seriously


----------



## buttercup

Rocko said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> there’s nothing wrong with enjoying sunshine and fresh air, however Ron Paul is the only one in the world suggesting it combats the virus. Link to anyone credible saying the same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunlight provides vitamin D, which is necessary for one's overall health, and it is said that vitamin D helps boost the immune system. Do you want to see studies on this?  I mean, it should be common sense that sunlight (to a certain extent, not overdoing it) is a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you agree with him being you’re a world renown scientist? That’s all the proof I need, I’m convinced
Click to expand...


What???  I didn't say anything about Ron Paul or his statement, I said that sunlight provides Vitamin D, and vitamin D is said to boost the immune system.  Are you disagreeing with that?  Do you think one needs to be a world renowned scientist to understand that vitamin D is a good thing? lol


----------



## Natural Citizen

Ah well. I already had a thread on Dr. Paul's commentary elsewhere on here. If I'm gonna debate it I'd rather do it in the thread I created to discuss it in. I had already posted the complete transcript of the video that you people are arguing about in this thread.

Good News: The End Of The Fed Is Near


----------



## Rocko

buttercup said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> there’s nothing wrong with enjoying sunshine and fresh air, however Ron Paul is the only one in the world suggesting it combats the virus. Link to anyone credible saying the same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunlight provides vitamin D, which is necessary for one's overall health, and it is said that vitamin D helps boost the immune system. Do you want to see studies on this?  I mean, it should be common sense that sunlight (to a certain extent, not overdoing it) is a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you agree with him being you’re a world renown scientist? That’s all the proof I need, I’m convinced
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What???  I didn't say anything about Ron Paul or his statement, I said that sunlight provides Vitamin D, and vitamin D is said to boost the immune system.  Are you disagreeing with that?  Do you think one needs to be a world renowned scientist to understand that vitamin D is a good thing? lol
Click to expand...


Yeah well Ron is stating the virus doesn’t do well under sunlight and fresh air. Do you agree with that?


----------



## buttercup

Rocko said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> there’s nothing wrong with enjoying sunshine and fresh air, however Ron Paul is the only one in the world suggesting it combats the virus. Link to anyone credible saying the same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunlight provides vitamin D, which is necessary for one's overall health, and it is said that vitamin D helps boost the immune system. Do you want to see studies on this?  I mean, it should be common sense that sunlight (to a certain extent, not overdoing it) is a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you agree with him being you’re a world renown scientist? That’s all the proof I need, I’m convinced
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What???  I didn't say anything about Ron Paul or his statement, I said that sunlight provides Vitamin D, and vitamin D is said to boost the immune system.  Are you disagreeing with that?  Do you think one needs to be a world renowned scientist to understand that vitamin D is a good thing? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah well Ron is stating the virus doesn’t do well under sunlight and fresh air. Do you agree with that?
Click to expand...


I don't know, I would need to look into that, I don't automatically believe things just because someone said so. I'd also like to see the full statement, in context.  I have heard others say that the viruses don't do well in warmer temperatures, but since this is supposedly a new strain, there is conflicting info out there, and some are saying we don't know for sure yet.

ETA:  I'll tell you this, I'm not worried about the Coronavirus®. What concerns me is how they're going to use this "crisis" because I've learned that a crisis - either real or manufactured - is the tool the powers-that-be use to bring about their agendas, which always involve unconstitutional legislation and attacks on our liberties. And as I said earlier, moving us in the direction of their ultimate goal, the NWO.


----------



## the other mike

Rocko said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Paul was a hypocrite as a politician and was always a moron. Some things never change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not even listen to what Dr. Paul said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is not a doctor anymore.
> 
> He's a kooky old anarchist that only kiwi-brains like you take seriously anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> statists can’t comprehend intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn’t take intelligence to know you guys are morons. All it takes is the slightest bit of common sense.
Click to expand...

Common sense and the abiltiy to think for one's self instead of always parroting their authoritarian
leaders. I've agreed with Ron Paul on many issues over the years, but sometimes like now, his nonconformity is getting in the way of logical thinking.


----------



## Rocko

Angelo said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Paul was a hypocrite as a politician and was always a moron. Some things never change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not even listen to what Dr. Paul said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is not a doctor anymore.
> 
> He's a kooky old anarchist that only kiwi-brains like you take seriously anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> statists can’t comprehend intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn’t take intelligence to know you guys are morons. All it takes is the slightest bit of common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common sense and the abiltiy to think for one's self instead of always parroting their authoritarian
> leaders. I've agreed with Ron Paul on many issues over the years, but sometimes like now, his nonconformity is getting in the way of logical thinking.
Click to expand...


A libertarian’s answer for everything is less government and more freedom. Ron Paul wasn’t right about much if anything. There were only degrees to which I every agreed with him, when I did. To me he’s as bad as Bernie Sanders.


----------



## the other mike

Rocko said:


> A libertarian’s answer for everything is less government and more freedom. Ron Paul wasn’t right about much if anything. There were only degrees to which I every agreed with him, when I did. To me he’s as bad as Bernie Sanders.


My take there is....I have equal respect for both of them for being honest and sticking to their guns even though it ruffled feathers in their own parties.


----------



## DOTR

LA RAM FAN said:


> Paul is my hero telling it like it is as he always does.pesky facts the sheep in america dont want to hear.
> 
> PressTV
> 
> News   /   Foreign Policy   /   Viewpoint   /   Editor's Choice
> *Why I don’t trust Trump, Pompeo on Iran*
> Tuesday, 07 January 2020 4:45 AM  [ Last Update: Tuesday, 07 January 2020 6:02 AM ]




   If you scroll down to the bottom of the page you will see this article came from Iran’s Guardian Council.


----------



## MisterBeale

sparky said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> let me guess you’re a libertarian who thinks you’re better than liberals and conservatives on the virtue of your being libertarian? Libertarians are paranoid delusions whom are the last people to realize their ideas are shit, and they’re not so virtuous because they’re libertarians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a libertarian. And I'll put my ideas up against yours on this board any day of the week. Any day. Hopefully in front of all of your friends. That's my preference anyway. Heck, I'd enjoy nothing more than for you to show us all how smart you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I often think in &  agree w/libertarian terms , yet bow to the security of collectivism
> 
> maybe i'm just another scared rabbit.....
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...


You can actually have _*both*_.

A true libertarian has nothing against collectivism.  It is the essential premise on which this nation was founded on.

It is FORCED collectivism (by the STATE, that is what we are discussing here) that is the problem.  VOLUNTARY collectivism is strong, and very effective, this needs no forcing.  Let individuals and collectives compete in the market WITHOUT the interference of the STATE.

Cooperative - Wikipedia
*See also*

Artist cooperative
Cooperative economics
Collective
Collective ownership
Common ownership
Commune
Cooperative banking
Corporatism
Cost the limit of price
Danish cooperative movement
Democratic socialism
Employee-owned corporation
Employee stock ownership plan
Friendly society
History of the cooperative movement
Industrial and provident society
List of co-operative federations
List of cooperatives
Market Socialism
Microfinance / microcredit
Mondragón Cooperative Corporation
Mutual aid
Mutual organization
Mutual Ownership Defense Housing Division
Mutualism (economic theory)
Neo-capitalism
Online media cooperative
Participatory democracy
Participatory economics
Polytechnic University of the Philippines College of Cooperatives and Social Development
Friedrich Wilhelm Raiffeisen
Rochdale Principles
Social corporatism
Social economy
Social enterprise
Social ownership
Syndicalism
Socialism
Platform cooperative
Mutualism (economic theory) - Wikipedia
Market socialism - Wikipedia
Cooperative banking - Wikipedia
Friendly society - Wikipedia
Mutual organization - Wikipedia

Never get caught up in the Democrats and Republicans false dilemma that we cannot have both.


----------



## Rocko

Angelo said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> A libertarian’s answer for everything is less government and more freedom. Ron Paul wasn’t right about much if anything. There were only degrees to which I every agreed with him, when I did. To me he’s as bad as Bernie Sanders.
> 
> 
> 
> My take there is....I have equal respect for both of them for being honest and sticking to their guns even though it ruffled feathers in their own parties.
Click to expand...

I can’t even say I respect them for being principled. Bernie Sanders became a millionaire after his run for President and defended it by evoking capitalism. Ron Paul was the king of pork barrel spending. Bernie Sanders doesn’t have plausible ideas, and neither did Ron Paul. If either of those guys had gotten their way the country and the world would go to shit. They were successful in spreading ideologies that are incompatible with real life.


----------



## MisterBeale

This government subsidizes the fascists and corporatists WAY too much though. . .


----------



## the other mike

Rocko said:


> I can’t even say I respect them for being principled. Bernie Sanders became a millionaire after his run for President and defended it by evoking capitalism. Ron Paul was the king of pork barrel spending. Bernie Sanders doesn’t have plausible ideas, and neither did Ron Paul. If either of those guys had gotten their way the country and the world would go to shit. They were successful in spreading ideologies that are incompatible with real life.


Out of curiosity what plausible ideas has Trump personally implemented by his own accord, except maybe the wall ?


----------



## the other mike

MisterBeale said:


> When I post evidence that it is not entirely necessary. . . rather than critically review the evidence that I post. . . what you and Rocko do, is to attack the messengers of that evidence.
> 
> This is the sign of indoctrination.  Nice job.
> 
> .


----------



## Rocko

Angelo said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can’t even say I respect them for being principled. Bernie Sanders became a millionaire after his run for President and defended it by evoking capitalism. Ron Paul was the king of pork barrel spending. Bernie Sanders doesn’t have plausible ideas, and neither did Ron Paul. If either of those guys had gotten their way the country and the world would go to shit. They were successful in spreading ideologies that are incompatible with real life.
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity what plausible ideas has Trump personally implemented by his own accord, except maybe the wall ?
Click to expand...


number one, don’t assume Im the biggest Trump supporter, I’m not. I’d take him over the democrat field, but that’s the lesser of 2 evils strategy. Trump has implemented certain things, he hasn’t gotten that much done in comparison to others because he and congress haven’t been able able to work together, but they’re about to do something big now. Let’s see if it works. I can’t imagine if someone like Ron Paul was president at this time. Bernie would cripple us too.


----------



## the other mike

10,048 now.
We'll have passed the ebola outbreak of 11,300 by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Rocko

Rocko said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can’t even say I respect them for being principled. Bernie Sanders became a millionaire after his run for President and defended it by evoking capitalism. Ron Paul was the king of pork barrel spending. Bernie Sanders doesn’t have plausible ideas, and neither did Ron Paul. If either of those guys had gotten their way the country and the world would go to shit. They were successful in spreading ideologies that are incompatible with real life.
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity what plausible ideas has Trump personally implemented by his own accord, except maybe the wall ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> number one, don’t assume Im the biggest Trump supporter, I’m not. I’d take him over the democrat field, but that’s the lesser of 2 evils strategy. Trump has implemented certain things, he hasn’t gotten that much done in comparison to others because he and congress haven’t been able able to work together, but they’re about to do something big now. Let’s see if it works. I can’t imagine if someone like Ron Paul was president at this time. Bernie would cripple us too.
Click to expand...


the last thing I’ll say about this is they are both two sides of the same coin pitching their respective utopian fantasy


----------



## the other mike

Rocko said:


> number one, don’t assume Im the biggest Trump supporter, I’m not. I’d take him over the democrat field, but that’s the lesser of 2 evils strategy. Trump has implemented certain things, he hasn’t gotten that much done in comparison to others because he and congress haven’t been able able to work together, but they’re about to do something big now. Let’s see if it works. I can’t imagine if someone like Ron Paul was president at this time. Bernie would cripple us too.





Rocko said:


> the last thing I’ll say about this is they are both two sides of the same coin pitching their respective utopian fantasy



Well when it comes down to it, the president is our closest thing to being the public's representative, however, even Obama was smart enough to quote Frederick Douglas' famous saying about power.
It was his way of saying, look guys," I had no idea what I was getting into here. "

Trump can work for us as a populist president (he's already left of the Democrats on almost everything ) and actually keep us all happy, if we all get his back. Can't do it divided in half the way they keep us...Don't forget the GOP will likely keep the Senate but could flip the House also, so who knows how things will fall in place then if Trump's reelected of course.


----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## Denizen

Rand Paul must have been adopted from a dumpster.


----------



## sparky

MisterBeale said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> let me guess you’re a libertarian who thinks you’re better than liberals and conservatives on the virtue of your being libertarian? Libertarians are paranoid delusions whom are the last people to realize their ideas are shit, and they’re not so virtuous because they’re libertarians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a libertarian. And I'll put my ideas up against yours on this board any day of the week. Any day. Hopefully in front of all of your friends. That's my preference anyway. Heck, I'd enjoy nothing more than for you to show us all how smart you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I often think in &  agree w/libertarian terms , yet bow to the security of collectivism
> 
> maybe i'm just another scared rabbit.....
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can actually have _*both*_.
> 
> A true libertarian has nothing against collectivism.  It is the essential premise on which this nation was founded on.
> 
> It is FORCED collectivism (by the STATE, that is what we are discussing here) that is the problem.  VOLUNTARY collectivism is strong, and very effective, this needs no forcing.  Let individuals and collectives compete in the market WITHOUT the interference of the STATE.
> 
> Cooperative - Wikipedia
> *See also*
> 
> Artist cooperative
> Cooperative economics
> Collective
> Collective ownership
> Common ownership
> Commune
> Cooperative banking
> Corporatism
> Cost the limit of price
> Danish cooperative movement
> Democratic socialism
> Employee-owned corporation
> Employee stock ownership plan
> Friendly society
> History of the cooperative movement
> Industrial and provident society
> List of co-operative federations
> List of cooperatives
> Market Socialism
> Microfinance / microcredit
> Mondragón Cooperative Corporation
> Mutual aid
> Mutual organization
> Mutual Ownership Defense Housing Division
> Mutualism (economic theory)
> Neo-capitalism
> Online media cooperative
> Participatory democracy
> Participatory economics
> Polytechnic University of the Philippines College of Cooperatives and Social Development
> Friedrich Wilhelm Raiffeisen
> Rochdale Principles
> Social corporatism
> Social economy
> Social enterprise
> Social ownership
> Syndicalism
> Socialism
> Platform cooperative
> Mutualism (economic theory) - Wikipedia
> Market socialism - Wikipedia
> Cooperative banking - Wikipedia
> Friendly society - Wikipedia
> Mutual organization - Wikipedia
> 
> Never get caught up in the Democrats and Republicans false dilemma that we cannot have both.
Click to expand...


That's a lotta models to consider Mr B
but the point is well made 
thx

~S~


----------



## Baron

LA RAM FAN said:


> Paul is my hero telling it like it is as he always does.pesky facts the sheep in america dont want to hear.
> 
> PressTV
> 
> News   /   Foreign Policy   /   Viewpoint   /   Editor's Choice
> *Why I don’t trust Trump, Pompeo on Iran*
> Tuesday, 07 January 2020 4:45 AM  [ Last Update: Tuesday, 07 January 2020 6:02 AM ]



Can you trust a zionist?


----------



## Fed Starving

Confidence and trust are the same right?  If someone doesnt want you to feel confidence all they need to do is kick out the trust.  Weaken you right up.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Baron said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul is my hero telling it like it is as he always does.pesky facts the sheep in america dont want to hear.
> 
> PressTV
> 
> News   /   Foreign Policy   /   Viewpoint   /   Editor's Choice
> *Why I don’t trust Trump, Pompeo on Iran*
> Tuesday, 07 January 2020 4:45 AM  [ Last Update: Tuesday, 07 January 2020 6:02 AM ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you trust a zionist?
Click to expand...

Amen to that.


----------

